# Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

Auf Grund dieser Abstimmung im Raubfischforum (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464), bei der ja deutlich wurde, dass Gesetze und Regeln beim Angeln oft eher als lockere Empfehlung denn als zwingende Vorschrift gesehen werden, will ich dazu hier mal eine eigene Abstimmung machen - und eben nicht nur für Raubfischangler, sondern für alle..

Zum ersten dazu:
Das hier soll kein Aufruf zum Gesetzesbruch sein oder zum nichtbefolgen von Regeln der Gewässerbewirtschafter..

Da aber gerade beim Angeln mit 16 verschiedenen Landesgesetzen und noch mehr Regelungen der Bewirtschafter ín Deutschland ja kein "Angelrecht" als solches gilt, sondern zig verschiedene, ist ein Angler zum einen immer in der Gefahr aus Unwissenheit rechtswidrig zu handeln oder gegen Gesetze und Regeln zu verstossen.

Auch das soll aber hier nicht das Thema sein....

Es gibt aber eben auch viele Gesetze und Regelungen, die von vielen Anglern nicht verstanden werden oder die gar als kontraproduktiv oder sinnlos gesehen werden...

Sei es nun das zurücksetzen von Fischen, die eigentlich laut Gesetz/Regel entnommen werden müssten, sie es das umgehen des teilweise vorhandenen Wettfischverbotes durch veranstalten von Königs-, Traditions- Hegefischen, sei es das gezielte Angeln auf Fische, die gerade Schonzeit haben, sei es das ignorieren von Mindestmaßen, Schonzeiten oder Fanglimits, einsetzen verbotener Köder (lebender Köfi, oft sind auch Boilies, Frolic etc. verboten).. 

Es soll bei der Umfrage auch nicht darum gehen, ob das umgehen von Gesetzen und Regeln im Einzelfall sinnvoll sein kann oder ethisch vertretbar ("ziviler Ungehorsam"), es soll auch nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der vielen unterschiedlichen Gesetze und Regelungen diskutiert werden.

Denn das alles muss ja jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.

*Hier solls einzig und alleine drum gehen, wie ihr als Angler selber und individuell mit dem geltenden Recht und den Regeln der Gewässerbewirtschafter umgeht*.

Ob ihr die grundsätzlich befolgt, weil es eben zu befolgende Regeln und Gesetze sind...

Oder ob ihr da - je nach Regel und Gesetz - von Recht oder Vorschriften abweichende eigene Regeln beachtet.

Beispiele:
Eigenes höheres Schonmaß, obwohl die Entnahme maßiger Fische vorgeschrieben ist.

Nachtangeln auf Zander, obwohl das nur auf Karpfen und Waller erlaubt ist (Gummifische gehen ja auch für Waller).

Hältern von Fischen, obwohl ihr diese wieder zurücksetzt..

Verwendung verbotener Köder

Anfüttern trotz Verbot

Selbstverständlich wird auch die Abstimmung anonym sein..

In der Hoffnung, dass möglichst viele dann auch möglichst ehrlich abstimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Mal sehen ob die jetzt nach 12 Stimmen sich schon abzeichnende Tendenz fortsetzen wird...


----------



## Katteker (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Da ich mit den meisten Regelungen IN MEINEM BUNDESLAND (Niedersachsen) voll und ganz einverstanden bin, habe ich die erste Antwort gewählt.Es gibt für mich hier einfach keinen Grund gegen einzelne Regelungen zu verstoßen. Die niedersächsische Gesetzgebung und die Satzung "meines" Vereines und der Vereine in denen ich mit Gastkarte angel machens möglich.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine Antwort in dem einen oder anderen Bundesland anders aussehen würde...


----------



## daci7 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ha - mein Thema!
Da bin ich eine ganz klare "4" - scheixxegal.
Und zwar NICHT in dem Sinne, dass ich nur mache was ich will, sondern in dem Sinne, das ich glaube, dass 99% aller Gesetze am Wasser ENTWEDER veraltet, überholt und damit unsinnig, ODER viel zu schwach, wässrig und damit unsinnig sind.

Ja, ich nehme untermaßige Fische mit, sofern ich sehe, dass der Fisch sonst verreckt.
Ja, ich setze regelmäßig übermaßige Fische zurück, obwohl dies verboten wäre.
Ja ich lasse regelmäßig Leute ohne Angelschein mit meinen Gerätschaften angeln.

... und Ja, ich würde zu den Konsequenzenmeiner Taten stehen - bisher waren nur alle Kontrolleure auf meiner Seite


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine Antwort in dem einen oder anderen Bundesland anders aussehen würde...



Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben:
Die jeweils *individuelle* Einstellung - wir haben nunmal nichtt nur die föderale Gesetzgebegung, sondern darüber hinaus ja noch viele weitere Regulierungen über Verbände und Vereine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Da zeichnet sich ja Anarchie am Wasser ab.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Na denn:
Schonzeiten:*Ja*

Entnahmegebote:*Nein*,entscheide ich 

Hälterungsverbote:*Ja*

Mindestmaße:da gilt,insofern ich mal entnehme, mein *eigenes* Küchenfenster

Schutzzonen:*Jein..*.Partyvolk+Co.in Schutzgebieten und keinen kümmerts,insofern gleiches Recht für alle.Alle rein oder alle raus.

Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten:*Ja*,beim Ansitz sogar eher weniger als gestattet.

Einhaltung evtl. Köderverbote:*Ja*

Zeitliche Einschränkungen:*Ja*

Und bei zig Regeln bringen sich Bewirtschafter selbst in die Bredouille:"Das Angeln auf Fisch X oder Y ist bis Mitternacht gestattet" oder auch "Das Aalangeln ist mit drei Ruten gestattet"Der Hit schlechthin.Plötzlich mutieren viele zu Zielfischspezialisten.|kopfkrat

@thomas  Nix Anarchie,gesunder Menschenverstand
@daci     für den 1.Absatz gibts von mir eine 1+


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...bisher waren nur alle Kontrolleure auf meiner Seite



Das ist der Grund-Unsinn bei Angelgesetzen; 
- die Vorschriften entsprechen größtenteils nicht der gelebten Realität, nicht dem Empfinden der Menschen, unserer Kultur, unserem Naturverständnis, unserer Ethik, sind in der Sache oft faktisch unsinnig bis kontraproduktiv-.

Der Gesetzgeber und die anhängende Justiv versagen, Politik & Interessensvertretung sowieso.
Es ist Usus, dass viele Gesetze ignoriert, missachtet, gebrochen werden und jeder weiß und akzeptiert das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Das ist der Grund-Unsinn bei Angelgesetzen;
> - die Vorschriften entsprechen größtenteils nicht der gelebten Realität, nicht dem Empfinden der Menschen, unserer Kultur, unserem Naturverständnis, unserer Ethik, sind in der Sache oft faktisch unsinnig bis kontraproduktiv-.


Würd ich zwar so auch unterschreiben, ist ja hier aber wurscht.

Wie gesagt, es geht ja nicht drum, warum man Gesetze und Regeln beachtet oder nicht, sondern ob und in welchem Ausmaße...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> @thomas Nix Anarchie,gesunder Menschenverstand


Scheint sich ja nicht zwangsweise auszuschliessen ;-))


----------



## daci7 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund-Unsinn bei Angelgesetzen;
> - die Vorschriften entsprechen größtenteils nicht der gelebten Realität, nicht dem Empfinden der Menschen, unserer Kultur, unserem Naturverständnis, unserer Ethik, sind in der Sache oft faktisch unsinnig bis kontraproduktiv-.
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber und die anhängende Justiv versagen, Politik & Interessensvertretung sowieso.
> Es ist Usus, dass viele Gesetze ignoriert, missachtet, gebrochen werden und jeder weiß und akzeptiert das.



Das sehe ich ähnlich.
Manches ist ungemein überreguliert und verkompliziert und manches eben von Anno dazumal.

Jeder Angler der ein wenig Verstand besitzt und diesen gebraucht ist mir am Wasser 10x lieber als die Lämmer und Fischneider die alles nur Abnicken aber denn jedem vermeindlichen "Fischdieb" (in diesem Fall synonym zu verwenden für alle die nicht zum Kreis der Auserkorenen gehören) versuchen an die Karre zu pinkeln.

#h


----------



## Margarelon (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Naja, größtenteils halte ich mich an die Gesetze, wenn es um Entnahmeverbote, Schonzeiten, Angelzeiten, Mindestmaße usw. geht.
Aber ich würde keinen Riesenwels, Monsterkarpfen und Meterhecht entnehmen, da ich den nicht wirklich verwerten könnte. Und 20 cm Barsche würde ich auch nicht sammeln, bis sie eine Mahlzeit ergeben...


----------



## daci7 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheint sich ja nicht zwangsweise auszuschliessen ;-))



Ist häufig sogar Grundlage füreinander ... :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheint sich ja nicht zwangsweise auszuschliessen ;-))



_“Die Klugheit ist sehr geeignet zu bewahren, was man besitzt, doch allein die Kühnheit versteht zu erwerben.”

Friedrich der Große
_


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich hab mich im derzeit größten Block (2) eingetragen.

Ich halte mich auch nicht an Gesetze, die in meinen Augen unsinnig sind. 

Alles was Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße betrifft wird eingehalten. Auch Beschränkungen der Rutenzahl, der Zeit oder Schutzgebieten. Kurz das, wo ich direkt dem Fischereirechtinhaber oder der Allgemeinheit direkten Schaden zufüge, oder zu deren Lasten einen ungebührlichen Vorteil haben würde.

Verbote wie Hältern, lebender Köfi, zurücksetzen, Angeln nur zum Verzehr, geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei und reguliert sich ausschließlich durch das Ausmaß der Gefahr, erwischt zu werden. 

PS: Ich fahr auch nachts um drei an einer knallroten Baustellenampel vorbei, wenn alles dahinter meilenweit überschaubar ist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Sich konsequent und wortgetreu an ALLE Gesetze und Bestimmungen zu halten ist nach meiner Auffassung das gleiche, ale wenn man als Nichtfachmann seine Steuererklärung selbst verfasst und im Unteren Abschnitt noch seinen Wilhelm neben der Spalte setzt wo steht:"Alle Angaben komplett und richtig ausgefüllt.:g

M.M. nach ist alles Auslegungssache- man sollte versuchen, sich mit gutem Augenmaß und gesundem Menschenverstand an den Gesetzen entlangzuhangeln...


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Bei Angeln sollte man gesunden Menschenverstand mit Logik multiplizieren, und das ganze durch ein bisschen Dreisstigkeit dividieren. Mir gleiten zu grosse Fische genauso durch die Hand wie zu kleine, gegen ein gesundes Küchenfenstermaß sollte auch keiner was dagegen haben. 

Ich lasse beim Ansitz auf Friedfisch Kollegen ohne Schein den Fisch anschlagen und drillen, den Rest danach muss ich dann immer übernehmen.

Auch beangle ich in einem See Stellen die nicht zum Angeln ausgewiesen sind. Einmal ist es ein Taucherabschnitt und die andere Stelle ein ehemaliger Modelbootbereich, beide Parteien sind an andere Stellen gezogen oder da nicht mehr ansässig. Leider ist der Bewirtschaftende Verein seit 5 Jahren nicht in der Lage sich auf die neuen Gegebenheiten einzustellen, also muss ich mich eben selber auf die neue Lage einstellen.


----------



## Micha El (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich lass meine Freundin auch ab und zu mal angeln, obwohl sie keinen schein hat - wen intressierts?


----------



## _Pipo_ (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Wenn ein Kumpel mit zum Angeln will bekommt der von mir eine Rute für sich oder darf auch mal einen Fisch an einer meiner Ruten drillen (es werden allerdings nicht mehr Ruten ausgelegt als ich selber dürfte), ich bin ja da um ggf. einzugreifen und mich dann um den Fisch zu kümmern.

Zudem töte ich keine Fische, nur weil sie ein gewisses Maß erreicht haben, da braucht es mir schon bessere Gründe.

Ansonsten, was verbotene Stellen/Köder/Methoden/Zeiten oder ähnliches angeht halte ich mich an die Regeln.


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht ja nicht drum, warum man Gesetze und Regeln beachtet oder nicht, sondern ob und in welchem Ausmaße...


Deine Fragestellung war mir durchaus klar.

Es ist trotzdem ein großer Unterschied, aus welchen Gründen man ein Gesetz bricht.

So quasi: leckt mich am Ar$ch und nach mir die Sintflut" 
vs 
"ich befolge das nicht, weil's unsinnig ist oder gegen meine ethischen Grundsätze läuft".


----------



## Palometta (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

ich habe mich für die Nummer zwei entschieden weil:

ich mir ungern das Denken verbieten lasse !

Es Situationen gibt in denen der Aktive Angler positiver unter Berücksichtigung der Gegebenheiten entscheidet als ein verstaubter Angelfunktionär.In den meisten Fällen gibt es ja auch mehr Sachverstand an der Basis  :g

Die Mehrheit der Verordnungen mögen Nachvollziehbar und begründet sein , die Mehrheit .

Ich weigere mich zum Beispiel alles totzuschlagen weil es irgendjemand beschlossen hat , da entscheide ICH ob es nicht sinnvoller ist,den Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen . Denn im Wasser macht er mehr Sinn als in einer Mülltonne oder als Tierfutter !
Und als Regulierer für verfehlte Besatzmaßnahmen der Verbände bin ich mir zu schade .

Gruß
Palo


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hauptsache die Grünen oder andere Tierschützer lesen das nicht, der ganze C & R Wahn wird uns Anglern noch mal auf die Füße fallen.

Ansonsten versuche ich nur Fische zu fangen die ich auch essen mag.

Aber Grundsätzlich halte ich mich auch nicht an die Gesetze - weder beim Autofahren noch beim Angeln.
Lästiger Beifang wie Karpfen, Brassen usw. gehen zurück in das Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> der ganze C & R Wahn wird uns Anglern noch mal auf die Füße fallen.


C+R ist hier aber auch nicht das Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Sodele - die ersten 100 haben schon mal "durchgestimmt"..

Je nachdem wie "staatstragend" oder "rebellisch" man das jetzt interpretieren will, kann man bis jetzt also mal sagen, dass entweder:
1.: 
Mit den ersten beiden Antworten ca. 75% sich relativ an die Gesetze beim Angeln halten.

Oder dass:
2.: 
Mit den letzten 3 Antworten ca. 85% Gesetze und Regeln beim Angeln eher als selbstauszulegende Empfehlungen sehen..

So oder so sollte das gerade bei unseren Vereinen und Verbänden zum nachdenken führen.

Wenn also trotz aller vereins/verbandsinterner Abstimmungen zu Regeln diese in der Praxis am Wasser nicht die gleiche Relevanz zu haben scheinen oder die gleiche Achtung erfahren wie in den Sitzungen oder den Hinterzimmern..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele - die ersten 100 haben schon mal "durchgestimmt"..
> 
> Je nachdem wie "staatstragend" oder "rebellisch" man das jetzt interpretieren will, kann man bis jetzt also mal sagen, dass :



einundzwanzig Boardis (Stand 19:29)entweder geschummelt haben, oder einen Heiligenschein tragen.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich glaube denen wirklich, dass sie versuchen alle Fischereigesetze grundsätzlich einzuhalten...

Ich bin mir aber nicht so richtig sicher, in wie weit sie die wirklich alle  kennen........

PS:
Isses nicht gut, dass die Abstimmung anonym ist??


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube denen wirklich, dass sie versuchen alle Fischereigesetze grundsätzlich einzuhalten...
> 
> Ich bin mir aber nicht so richtig sicher, in wie weit sie die wirklich alle  kennen........
> 
> ...



Ich glaub nicht dass das was am Ergebnis ändern würde, höchstens an der Beteiligung.


----------



## Katteker (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube denen wirklich, dass sie versuchen alle Fischereigesetze grundsätzlich einzuhalten...
> 
> Ich bin mir aber nicht so richtig sicher, in wie weit sie die wirklich alle  kennen........
> 
> ...



Leuten die angeben sich an die Gesetze zu halten unterschwellig zu unterstellen, sie würden ja eh nicht die ganzen Gesetze kennen, ist schon ein starkes Stück.|peinlich|abgelehn


----------



## Affe (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich nehme Köderfische von anderen Gewässern mit ans Wasser 

Ich Setze Fische zurück

Ich lasse meine Ruten auch mal für 5 Minuten unbeaufsichtigt, wenn ich mich z.B mal erleichtern muss  

Das sind die Sachen die mir einfallen und ich an  JEDEM Angeltag "falsch" mache.

Es gibt bestimmt noch sehr viel mehr sachen an die ich mich nicht halte


----------



## Jose (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Katteker schrieb:


> Leuten die angeben sich an die Gesetze zu halten unterschwellig zu unterstellen, sie würden ja eh nicht die ganzen Gesetze kennen, ist schon ein starkes Stück.



anzunehmen, 
dass gesetzestreue alle gesetze kennen, ist blauäugig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Bleibt doch mal alle locker....

Man kann vielleicht im besten Falle sich mit dem Landesfischereigesetz beschäftigt haben, das für einen selber zutrifft.

Wer mir aber erzählt, er arbeitet sich durch das Gesetz anderer Bundesländer, bevor in Urlaub fährt, dem nehm ich das allerdings weniger ab.

Und die wenigsten Angler, die ich kenne, kennen selbst ihr eigenes Landesgesetz. Im Normalfall vielleicht gerade die Regularien ihres Vereines oder von ihrem Hausgewässer....

Und ganz ehrlich:
Müsst ich mich nicht beruflich mit sowas beschäftigen, hätt ich selber bis heute mit Sicherheit keinen Blick in irgendein Landesfischereigesetz geworfen, sondern einfach weiterhin gesunden Menschenverstand, Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur geübt und Gesetze Gesetze sein lassen (habe auch für Punkt 3 gestimmt, weil ich da ehrlich sein wollte)....


----------



## tofte (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

gesetze beim angeln sind wieder der natur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Oder so ;-))))


----------



## wilhelm (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Also führst du doch deine eigene Umfrage ad absurdum weil man dann ja nach deiner Aussage nicht weiß was man tut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Nö - die Frage war ja nach dem persönlichen, individuellen Tun und nicht nach dem wieso oder warum oder ob man weiss, was man macht..

Sondern schlicht ob man sich bewusst versucht an Gesetze und Regeln hält oder eben bewusst nicht...


----------



## Jose (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also führst du doch deine eigene Umfrage ad absurdum weil man dann ja nach deiner Aussage nicht weiß was man tut!



das nehme ich sowieso von den meisten anglern an .


----------



## Katteker (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bleibt doch mal locker....
> 
> Man kann vielleicht im besten Falle sich mit dem Landesfischereigesetz beschäftigt haben, das für einen selber zutrifft.
> 
> ...




 Angeln ist keine Raketenwissenschaft.

Um gesetzestreu zu angeln muss man keinesfalls das jeweilige Fischereigesetzt auswendig lernen.

 Du kannst schlecht von dir auf andere schließen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich:
> Müsst ich mich nicht beruflich mit sowas bschäftigen, hätt ich selber bis heute mit Sicherheit keinen Blick in ein Landesfischereigesetz geworfen..



Ein guter Grund an der Prüfung+vernünftigem Kurs festzuhalten.

Bewusst dagegen verstoßen kann man dann immer noch, nur um den Bogen zu dieser Umfrage nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Um gesetzestreu zu angeln muss man keinesfalls das jeweilige Fischereigesetzt auswendig lernen.


Auswendig lernen nicht, kennen schon - und die Durchführungsverordnungen kennen..
Sonst kannst Du die ja nicht befolgen..

Und da gibts so viel unterschiedliches in den Ländern, dass man in meinen Augen im besten Falle sich in seinem Land auskennen kann als Angler..

Und lies dir mal die Gesetze durch (nicht nur Dein niedersächsisches), da musste schon Jura studiert haben, um überhaupt ansatzweise zu begreifen, wie man sich als Angler gesetzestreu zu verhalten hat..

Sieht man ja auch immer wieder an den diesbezüglichen Fragen hier im Forum..

Die ganzen Vereins- und verbandspezifischen Regelungen kommen ja noch oben drauf...


Deswegen glaube ich im Gegensatz zu Ralle eben nicht an einen Heiligenschein, sondern eher daran, dass bei demjenigen der behauptet nicht gegen Gesetze/Regeln zu verstossen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Unkenntnis größer ist als die des Heiligenscheines oder der bewussten Lüge diesbezüglich..


----------



## wilhelm (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Thomas9904,
ja dann scheinst du deine eigenen Fragen nicht zu lesen, aber lassen wir das es führt zu nichts,außer zu sinnfreien Umfragen.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Wieso denn?
Nochmal:
Es geht um individuelles Verhalten.

Ich glaube denen, die sagen, dass sie Gesetze und Regeln befolgen und eben nicht - wie Ralle meint - dass die deswegen einen Heiligenschein besitzen oder schummeln.

Ich glaube nur nicht, dass die wirklich alle Gesetze/Regelungen kennen, die sie beachten wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

PS:
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass diejenigen, die zu den drei anderen Punkten abgestimmt haben, wirklich alle  für sie relevanten Gesetze und Regelungen kennen..

Ich wollt nur das mit dem Heiligenschein nicht so stehen lassen..


----------



## reticulatus (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Schonzeiten:*
Ja*, es wird auf geschonte Fische auch nicht gefischt.

Entnahmegebote:
*"Jein"* , kommt auf das Gewässer und die Fischarten an, bei Weißfischen wird allerdings alles entnommen, wenn dies in der Karte steht, daß diese nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.

Hechte in Salmonidengewässern werden ebenfalls komplett entnommen, sofern dies nach dem bayrischen Gesetzestext geht und der BF, Verein oder Inhaber nichts anderes vermerkt hat, sind keine Änderungen auf der Karte , zählt automatisch das bayrische Fischereigesetz.
Bei Gewässern mit sich selbsterhaltenden Beständen von Salmoniden oder anderen Raubfischen, mit Ausnahme des Wallers, wird auch released.

Hälterungsverbote:*
Ja*!
Wo die Hälterung erlaubt ist, werden nur Fische so kurz wie möglich gehältert, die auch verwertet, also entnommen werden sollen.

Mindestmaße:

Fische die das Schonmaß nicht erreicht haben werden schonendst zurückgesetzt, sofern sie überlebensfähig sind.

Ansonsten siehe Entnahmegebote!


Schutzzonen:*
Ja!*
Da wird ausnahmslos ferngeblieben.

Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten:*
Ja*!

Einhaltung evtl. Köderverbote:*
Ja!*

Zeitliche Einschränkungen:*
Ja!

Manche vereins- und kameradschaftsinternen Gesetze sind allerdings oft genauso überholt, wie die meist ebenso veraltete Vorstandschaften selbiger.

Dort entscheide ich dann bei unsinnigen Gesetzen oder Verboten selbst, was ich mache oder sein lasse.
Nach dem Motto "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!" .
*


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Könnte es sein, dass die Umfrage nur dazu dient, dass Sommerloch zu überbrücken?



Also - ich kenne & verstehe die Regeln & Gesetze dort, wo ich angeln gehe und BEGREIFE diese auch!

Ich angle Gesetzestreu - und wenn ich mal gegen Regeln verstosse, dann höchstens wenn´s meinen Parkplatz betrifft und ich "halblegal parke", um mich nicht kaputt zu schleppen mit meinem Angelkram!

Das man sich

a. mit Regeln und Gesetzen beschäftigt

und diese 

b. dann beim angeln auch befolgt,

finde ich SO SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH, dass ich dafür nicht an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen muss!


Klar, wer meint, sich nicht an Regeln halten zu müssen - warum auch immer - der kann das tun - wir sind ja alle erwachsen - oder zumindest so gut wie alle zumindest strafmündig & leider gibt es zu wenig Kontrollen, um da dann auch die entsprechende Strafe folgen zu lassen!

Aber - so ganz erschliesst sich mir der Sinn dieser Umfrage wirklich nicht!

Manche scheinen dabei sogar fast stolz auf ihren "zivilen Ungehorsam" zu sein - der jedoch schnell auch mal strafrechtliche Relevanz bekommen kann und meiner Ansicht nach auch möglichst oft bekommen sollte!!!



Aber - immerhin "passiert" mal wieder was durch diese Umfage - dass sollte wohl auch so sein!



Ernie


----------



## Jose (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> finde ich SO SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH, dass ich dafür nicht an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen muss!
> ...



müssen muss keiner,
hättest dich aber wesentlich kürzer fassen können: 
klick bei option 1 und du wärest der 25.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Jose schrieb:


> müssen muss keiner,
> hättest dich aber wesentlich kürzer fassen können:
> klick bei option 1 und du wärest der 25.



...ich glaube aus meiner Aussage erschliesst es sich dem verständigen Leser schon von selbst, warum ich meine, an DIESER Umfage nicht teilnehmen zu WOLLEN!



E.

PS.

...wenn ein Feuerchen kleiner wird, dann hilft es, Öl hineinzugeben!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@ernie1973- bei Deinem berufl. Hintergrund hätt´ich mich über jede andere Antwort schwer gewundert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich hatte doch schon geschrieben, ernie, dass man als jemand, der mal in Jura reingeschnuppert hat wie Du, da deutlich im Vorteil ist..

Und ich finde die Umfrage, die Diskussion und Statements schon interessant - Du musst das natürlich nicht, auch wenn du Dein Statement trotz Deinem Desinteresse abgegeben hast..

Und ich finde auch die inhaltliche Breite der Statements gut (inkl. Deines!!)..

Weil es wieder einmal mehr zeigt, dass es "den Angler" oder "das Angeln" eben nicht gibt, sondern eine Vielzahl unterschiedlichster Motivationen und Handlungsweisen, die ja jeder so für sich richtig hält - sonst würd ers ja anders machen...

Und auch Dein Einwurf mit dem Parken zeigt, dass es nur eine individuelle Frage ist, wo jeder für sich selber das Gesetz zurechtbiegt..

Gesetz ist nunmal Gesetz und zu befolgen....

Wer dagegen verstösst, sollte sich also nicht erwischen lassen oder mit Bestrafung rechnen..

Ob beim Angeln oder parken....


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @ernie1973- bei Deinem berufl. Hintergrund hätt´ich mich über jede andere Antwort schwer gewundert.



Naja - weil ich den Mist studiert habe, bin ich ja noch lange kein Heiliger, was meine Knöllchen imposant belegen - aber - Regeln und Gesetze sind Selbstzweck der Gesellschaft und wenn jeder selber (straflos) entscheiden könnte, woran er sich gerade halten will und woran nicht, dann würde unser Zusammenleben MASSIV leiden!

Leider kann man dass aufgrund der geringen Kontrolldichte beim Angeln nahezu, was für mich nur bedeuten kann, dass wir MEHR Kontrollen brauchen!

Qualifiziertere Angler könnten auch helfen, damit wenigstens sichergestellt ist, dass sie wissentlich und nicht aus Unkenntnis oder Dummheit gegen Regeln und Gesetze beim Angeln verstossen!



E.


----------



## Jose (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ich glaube aus meiner Aussage erschliesst es sich dem verständigen Leser schon von selbst, warum ich meine, an DIESER Umfage nicht teilnehmen zu WOLLEN!



dem verständigen leser aber nicht unbedingt, warum du dich zum schreiben genötigt fühlst.  
nicht teilnehmen aber mosern?:g


ach ja, ich hab option 3


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch schon geschrieben, ernie, dass man als jemand, der mal in Jura reingeschnuppert hat wie Du, da deutlich im Vorteil ist..
> 
> Und ich finde die Umfrage, die Diskussion und Statements schon interessant - Du musst das natürlich nicht, auch wenn du Dein Statement trotz Deinem Desinteresse abgegeben hast..
> 
> ...



Hihi - 6 Jahre Studium der Rechte und anschliessend 2 Jahre als Referendar im Staatsdienst sind wohl mehr, als nur "reingeschnuppert" - auch wenn ich mein Geld nicht als Jurist verdienen muss, habe ich dadurch aber sicherlich eine gewisse Grundlage zum Verständnis von "Law & Order" und auch für die gesamtgesellschaftliche Bedeutung des Ganzen......diese nützt mir nach wie vor in vielen Bereichen des Lebens - *AUCH* beim Angeln!

...und wenn ich ne "Knolle" kriege, dann nehme ich dieses Risiko erwischt zu werden wissentlich in Kauf und zahle auch brav, wenn ich mal falsch geparkt habe - oder dort zu schnell war, wo ich es vor mir verantworten konnte!...

Beim Angeln gibt es nehezu kein Risiko des "Erwischt-werdens", zumindest nicht an den Gewässern, die ich regelmässig beangle, weil dort LEIDER kaum Kontrollen stattfinden!

Aber - die meisten Gesetze haben schon ihren Sinn und ihre Daseinsberechtigung - auch wenn man dass höchstpersönlich natürlich ebenfalls anders sehen darf!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Jose schrieb:


> dem verständigen leser aber nicht unbedingt, warum du dich zum schreiben genötigt fühlst.
> nicht teilnehmen aber mosern?:g
> 
> 
> ach ja, ich hab option 3



...ich schreibe, weil ich es will!



E.


----------



## WK1956 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hallo,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im derzeit größten Block (2) eingetragen.
> 
> Ich halte mich auch nicht an Gesetze, die in meinen Augen unsinnig sind.
> 
> ...


 

könnte ich fast unterschreiben!
Allerdings hältere ich keine Fisch, mit Ausnahme von Aalen. 
Fische die ich nicht verwerten will, dürfen sofort wieder schwimmen, Fische die ich mitnehme versorge ich sofort.
Und mit lebendem Köderfisch fische ich auch nicht (mehr).
Zum Einen weil es verboten ist, zum Anderen weil mir das Fischen mit Kunstködern mehr Spaß macht.

Bei bestimmten anderen Verboten, wie zum Beispiel Anfütterverbot, kommt es auf dem Einzelfall an. Große Futtermengen verwende ich eh nie, aber beim Angeln auf Friedfische halte ich das massvolle Anfüttern für durchaus sinnvoll.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@ernie1973
Jaa- gedanklich geh ich ziemlich die gleiche Linie wie Du...

aaaber...



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Qualifiziertere Angler könnten auch helfen, damit wenigstens sichergestellt ist, dass sie wissentlich und nicht aus Unkenntnis oder Dummheit gegen Regeln und Gesetze beim Angeln verstossen!



Dieser Weg wäre verdammt steinig, steil und verfluuucht lang!


----------



## DerMayor (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Schonzeiten:*
> Ja*, es wird auf geschonte Fische auch nicht gefischt.
> 
> Entnahmegebote:
> ...



würde ich zu 100 % unterschreiben.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @ernie1973
> Jaa- gedanklich geh ich ziemlich die gleiche Linie wie Du...
> 
> aaaber...
> ...



Ich weiß!

Aber - ich weiß auch dass die Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form völlig zu Recht oft in der Kritik steht!

ABER - das ist für mich eben nur ein Argument FÜR eine BESSERE Prüfung - aber keinesfalls GEGEN die Prüfungspflicht an sich!

Damit sollten wir es aber auch hier bewenden lassen, um nicht "OT" zu geraten - obwohl meiner Meinung nach die anglerische Grundkenntnis, die ein (zwangs-) geprüfter Angler ja nachweislich hat oder zumindest mal hatte, auch thematisch einen Bezug zu den Regeln und Gesetzen & deren Befolgung beim Angeln hat!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Damit sollten wir es aber auch hier bewenden lassen, um nicht "OT" zu geraten


Danke.....


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke.....



...den Bezug sehe ich aber schon - da es dem normalen Angler kaum noch möglich ist, ALLE relevanten Regeln, Satzungen, Verordnungen, etc. sich selber zu erschliessen (wie du richtig geschrieben hattest!) - und die Regeln zu kennen gehört einfach erstmal DAZU, um sie überhaupt befolgen zu KÖNNEN!

Denn wie willst Du etwas befolgen, was Du u.U. nicht einmal kennst (geschweige denn verstehst) oder kennen musst oder zumindest mal gekannt haben musst ???

Ist eigentlich fast unweigerlich & SEHR eng mit den Themen der Abstimmung verbunden, die Frage, wie (und ob) man den Anglern zu Regelkenntnis verhilft!

Ernie


----------



## WK1956 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hallo Ernie,



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - die meisten Gesetze haben schon ihren Sinn und ihre Daseinsberechtigung - auch wenn man dass höchstpersönlich natürlich ebenfalls anders sehen darf!


 
das die meisten Gesetze ihren Sinn haben, auch beim Angeln, bestreiten wohl nur die Wenigsten.
Einige scheinen aber nicht unbedingt sinnvoll und um genau die geht es bei Punkt 2, für den ich gestimmt habe.
Oder hältst du es für sinnvoll, wenn ich beim Barschangeln einen 10 cm Barsch abschlagen muß oder einen 20 cm Aitel, für die ich absolut keine Verwendung habe?

Gruß Werner


----------



## Schneiderkönig (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im derzeit größten Block (2) eingetragen.
> 
> Ich halte mich auch nicht an Gesetze, die in meinen Augen unsinnig sind.
> 
> ...


:vik: Ralle,besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können,
1:1 spiegelt sich da meine Meinung wieder!!!!


----------



## mike_w (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ist wie im Straßenverkehr. Wenn mir etwas nicht passt, kann ich mich trotzdem daran halten oder möglicherweise Strafen in Kauf nehmen.
Halte bestimmte Köderverbote, C&R Verbote, Mindestmaße unter bestimmten Bedingungen für unsinnig und befolge diese auch nicht immer.
Setze normalerweise fast jeden Hecht, auch Großhechte zurück. Wenn aber ein untermaßiger nicht überlebensfähig ist, soll ich diesen Verwerten und sterbend zurücksetzen oder gar vergraben?


----------



## ernie1973 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ebenfalls so - aber da bin ich halt´, lokal bedingt,  etwas besser dran!

Zudem stehe ich, auch aus rechtlichen Erwägungen, dem Entnahmegebot recht kritisch gegenüber und hoffe deswegen darauf, dass dies mal jemand auf den Prüfstand bringt!

Ernie


----------



## derporto (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Für jemanden, der mit seinem gesunden Menschenverstand ans Wasser geht, bräuchte es im Prinzip kein Gesetz. 

Ohne die Gesetze der Länder und Bundesländer in denen ich fische im Detail zu kennen, bin ich in meinem knapp 25 jährigen Anglerleben bisher nie mit ebendiesen in Konflikt gekommen. 

Ich handle am Wasser stets so, wie ich es selber und für mich verantworten kann ohne dabei Recht und Gesetz stets im Hinterkopf zu haben und mein Handeln juristisch zu hinterfragen.

Ich fahre damit gut und denke es geht hier vielen ähnlich.


----------



## thi (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Also bis auf das Entnahmegebot halte ich mich an die gesetzlichen oder die jeweiligen Richtlinien des Angelvereins. Ich entscheide halt selbst ob ich einen Fisch verwerten kann oder ob er wieder schwimmen  soll. Inwieweit das nun gesetzestreu oder nicht ist, Ist ja hier auch ein ewiges hin und her. Mir aber ziemlich egal! Wichtig ist mir halt der respektvolle Umgang mit dem Tier egal ob er für die Pfanne gedacht ist oder nicht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



derporto schrieb:


> Für jemanden, der mit seinem gesunden Menschenverstand ans Wasser geht, bräuchte es im Prinzip kein Gesetz.
> 
> *Ohne die Gesetze der Länder und Bundesländer in denen ich fische im Detail zu kennen, bin ich in meinem knapp 25 jährigen Anglerleben bisher nie mit ebendiesen in Konflikt gekommen. *
> 
> ...


 


Woher weist du es dann? #c

Im übrigen liegen wir wohl auf gleicher Welle.:m


----------



## Rosi (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



derporto schrieb:


> Für jemanden, der mit seinem gesunden Menschenverstand ans Wasser geht, bräuchte es im Prinzip kein Gesetz.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Und schaut mal über Deutschland hinweg in den Norden oder in den Süden. Nirgendwo hat die Lobbyarbeit mehr § aufzuerlegen geschafft.

Naja, wir machen oft portugiesisch.|supergri
Also bei Rot über die Straße und so. Wenn es der gesunde Menschenverstand und die leere Straße zulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Und schaut mal über Deutschland hinweg in den Norden oder in den Süden. Nirgendwo hat die Lobbyarbeit mehr § aufzuerlegen geschafft.


(Vermeintliche) Sicherheit eingetauscht gegen Eigenverantwortung unter Verlust des gesunden Menschenverstandes ist eben auch ne Lebenseinstellung...



> Naja, wir machen oft portugiesisch


Nennt man das "portugiesisch"?
Wusst ich auch nicht...

Man lernt halt nie aus..


----------



## Deep Down (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Katteker schrieb:


> Da ich mit den meisten Regelungen IN MEINEM BUNDESLAND (Niedersachsen) voll und ganz einverstanden bin, habe ich die erste Antwort gewählt.Es gibt für mich hier einfach keinen Grund gegen einzelne Regelungen zu verstoßen. Die niedersächsische Gesetzgebung und die Satzung "meines" Vereines und der Vereine in denen ich mit Gastkarte angel machens möglich.
> 
> Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine Antwort in dem einen oder anderen Bundesland anders aussehen würde...



Als Niedersachse kann ich mich da grundsätzlich im Hinblick auf die gesetzgeberischen Vorgaben uneingeschränkt anschliessen und ich hab mich nun tatsächlich mit der rechtlichen Materie auseinandergesetzt!Nur in einem Verband muss man sich einfach schon aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen über das strikte Entnahmegebot hinwegsetzten!
Also doch die zweite Möglichkeit!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich setze auch zurück, teilweise auch mit vorangegangenem hältern...
In seltenen Fällen wurde schon mal die Rutenanzahl überschritten (2 statt 3), was da bei dem Angeln gefangen wurde, wanderte aber auch ausnahmslos zurück 

An Schonzeiten und Schongebiete und Schonmaß (ist mir meistens eh noch viel zu klein) halte ich mich aber.

Ich überschreite sicherlich öfters mal Gesetze, aber niemals so, das meine Verstösse dem Angelsport an sich schaden könnten. Also nicht in der Öffentlichkeit Molen einsauen oder Müll usw. vor den Augen von diversen nichtangelnden Passanten liegen lassen, oder sich einfach unschön benehmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen glaube ich im Gegensatz zu Ralle eben nicht an einen Heiligenschein, sondern eher daran, dass bei demjenigen der behauptet nicht gegen Gesetze/Regeln zu verstossen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Unkenntnis größer ist als die des Heiligenscheines oder der bewussten Lüge diesbezüglich..



Na, der heiligenschein war auch nicht bierernst gemeint.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das man sich
> 
> a. mit Regeln und Gesetzen beschäftigt
> 
> ...



Nun ja, da verweise ich gleich mal auf den Setzkeschererlass des LAVES in Niedersachsen. Den musst Du als Angler erst mal finden.

Noch besser ist die Dir sicher auch wohlbekannte Situation mit den Angelverbotszonen am Rhein in NRW. Da kannst Du Dich wund informieren, Rechtssicherheit wirst Du kaum bekommen. 

Erst letzte Woche war ich an dem Stück unterhalb der Fähre Langel - Hitdorf spazieren. Da standen sicher 10 Angler mitten im nicht ausgewiesenen Naturschutzgebiet mit Angelverbot.
Ich würde jetzt nicht unterstellen, dass die wissentlich dort illegal geangelt haben.

Tut aber eigentlich nix zur Sache. Die Umfrage zielt ja ganz klar auf Vorsatz. Und da fallen Vergehen wegen nichtwissen eigentlich raus.

Woher weiß ich eigentlich, dass ich gegen ein Verbot verstoße, dass ich nicht kenne ? Doch erst, wenn ich jemand drauf aufmerksam macht, und dann kenne ich es ja schon wieder.|rolleyes


----------



## mcl (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich finde es hier in Bayern schon extrem schlimm von den Gesetzen! Wie  auch schon der ein oder andere gesagt hat. Was will ich mit einem Barsch  von 8cm??? Wenn er sich den köder bis zum popo reinverleibt hat schalg  ich ihn natürlich ab um ihm leiden zu ersparen aber wenn er nicht mal  blutet und ganz vorn in der lippe gehakt, ist denk ich mir halt schon  wieso soll ich den entnehmen?
Ich hab hier schonmal gelesen dass es in einigen Bundesländern ein  Mindest und ein Höchstmaß gibt was ich grundsätzlich befürworte.
Ich hätte einfach als Angler gern mehr beistand von den Vereinen usw.  dass ich selbst entscheiden kann was ich für richtig halt und was nicht!
ABER Schonmaß und Zeit sollten doch auf jeden Fall eingehalten werden zum Schutz der Arten!
Wenn ich mir den Barsch anschau der keinerlei Schonmaß und Zeit bei uns  hat, und ich die alle mitnehmen soll, dann frag ich mich wie da ne  gesunde nachkommenschaft zu stande kommen soll....
Gerade hier in Bayern wo der Barsch sich anscheinend schon auf die  Grundel eingestellt hat halt ich es für sehr fragwürdig kleine agile,  jagdfreudige barsche zu entnehmen. 
Wenn so ein Barsch mal 20+ hat is er durchaus in der lage einiges der kleien Biester am Tag zu schnabolieren.
Ich geh grundsätzlich nur zum angeln um den Fisch auch zu genießen. Zumindest is des der Hauptgrund. Einfach mal wieder die Natur genießen wiegt aber nicht minder schwer.

Hier hat man halt recht schnell ein kostspieliges Problem was woanders nicht mal beachtet wird. Wobei es natürlich auch auf den Kontolör ankommt. Der eine siehts vllt selbst nicht so eng der andere wird scho beim kleinsten pups wild.
Aber grundsätzlich sollte auf jeden Fall streng gelehrt werden aber mit zunehmendem alter dem angler auch freiräume geschaffen werden. 
Wo man im ersten Jahr noch mächtig stolz drauf ist kann man im 3-4 Anglerdasein spätestens drauf verzichten.

Naja is a schwieriges Thema ich denk mir immer soll jeder machen wie er will solangs im Rahmen bleibt.
Wenn ich nen mimi Barsch wieder reinsetz will ich nicht dafür angeschixxen werden und auch nicht der Karpfenpro der nen 40pfünder wieder schwimmen lässt. Solang des dem Fisch waidgerecht zugute kommt is des ok. Aber is nur meine meinung.
Von daher seid lieb zu den  Fischen und handelt nach allerbestem Gewissen. Des is meine oberste instanz.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Nun sind wir schon bei fast 300 Stimmen..
Net schlecht.....

Je nachdem wie "staatstragend" oder "rebellisch" man das jetzt interpretieren will, kann man bis jetzt also mal sagen, dass entweder:
1.: 
Mit den ersten beiden Antworten ca. 80% sich relativ an die Gesetze beim Angeln halten.

Oder dass:
2.: 
Mit den letzten 3 Antworten ca. 85% Gesetze und Regeln beim Angeln eher als selbstauszulegende Empfehlungen sehen..

So oder so sollte das gerade bei unseren Vereinen und Verbänden zum nachdenken führen.

Wenn also trotz aller vereins/verbandsinterner Abstimmungen zu Regeln und Verhalten  diese in der Praxis am Wasser nicht die gleiche Relevanz zu haben scheinen oder die gleiche Achtung erfahren wie in den Sitzungen oder den Hinterzimmern, scheint da bei Funktionären die Nähe zur Basis oder das verstehen wie Angler ticken eher nicht so verbreitet zu sein..


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich lese das ein wenig anders und ziemlich eindeutig.

80,5 % (2 und3) der Angler haben ein gesundes Rechtsempfinden und sind durchaus in der Lage selbständig zu denken und zu handeln. Diese brauchen keine unsinnigen Gesetze und Einschränkungen.

Ich interpretiere aber auch noch was anderes da rein, und das ist jetzt subjektive Meinung, die von diesem Ergebnis gestützt wird:

Diejenigen, die uns Anglern die  unsinnigen Regeln und Gesetze eingebrockt haben, würden  bei dieser Abstimmung für 1 stimmen.
Und sie würden ihr handeln damit rechtfertigen, dass daran die  die 3,69% (4) schuld sind, und die große Masse halt mit darunter leiden muss.  

Wäre die Umfrage repräsentativ könnte man durchaus ernsthaft fragen, warum sich über 80 % der Angler von einem Teil x der 15% ihrer Kaste gängeln lassen, unter dem Vorwand, dass man knapp 4% der Angler disziplineren muss.
Und dabei scheinen sie nicht einmal zu bemerken, dass diese knapp 4% sowieso machen was sie wollen, völlig gleich welche Gesetze noch verabschiedet werden.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wäre die Umfrage repräsentativ könnte man durchaus ernsthaft fragen, warum sich über 80 % der Angler von einem Teil x der 15% ihrer Kaste gängeln lassen, unter dem Vorwand, dass man knapp 4% der Angler disziplineren muss.
> Und dabei scheinen sie nicht einmal zu bemerken, dass diese knapp 4% sowieso machen was sie wollen, völlig gleich welche Gesetze noch verabschiedet werden.



Falsch, wie definiert man unsinnige Gesetze? es sind eher 80% die dafür sorgen das Regeln immer mehr verschärft werden müssen, da sie ganz klug wieder meinen eine Lücke gefunden zu haben.

Fischbestände sind nicht unerschöpflich und die Regel die ich kenne dienen nur 2 Grundsätzen:
Bestände erhalten und die mögliche Fangmenge auf die Masse der Angler aufzuteilen.
Viele der "Regelrebellen" sind nichts als Egoisten, die sich in eine Gemeinschaft nicht einfügen wollen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Fischbestände sind nicht unerschöpflich und die Regel die ich kenne dienen nur 2 Grundsätzen:
> Bestände erhalten und die mögliche Fangmenge auf die Masse der Angler aufzuteilen.
> Viele der "Regelrebellen" sind nichts als Egoisten, die sich in eine Gemeinschaft nicht einfügen wollen.



Na bei einer solchen Aussage frage ich mich ob du dir schon mal die Regeln und Gesetze genau angeschaut hast ...|kopfkrat


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wäre die Umfrage repräsentativ könnte man durchaus ernsthaft fragen, warum sich über 80 % der Angler von einem Teil x der 15% ihrer Kaste gängeln lassen, unter dem Vorwand, dass man knapp 4% der Angler disziplineren muss.
> Und dabei scheinen sie nicht einmal zu bemerken, dass diese knapp 4% sowieso machen was sie wollen, völlig gleich welche Gesetze noch verabschiedet werden.



Also ich finde die Umfrage nicht sonerlich unterrepräsentiert, außer, dass nur das online-foren-aktive Publikum befragt wird.
Ansonsten: deutschlandweit, breites Altersspektrum, so schlecht ist das jetzt nicht? (habe schon schlechtere Arzneimittel-Zulassungsstudien gesehen    ).

Zu den angesprochenen 4%: ist das/sind die nicht immer der Grund für ein Gesetz?
Ich glaube, dass es noch nie bei einem Gesetz an denen gelegen ist, die sich "selbst disziplinieren".


----------



## dennisk19899 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

_Ich halte mich an Gesetze und Regeln, nur bei in meinen Augen unsinnigen weiche ich ab.

Warum nur Beispiele.
angeln mit 2 ruten erlaubt köderfischstippe zählt als eine rute.
also stippe ich meine köderfische wenn keiner zuschaut oder mich sieht auch wenn ich schon 2 ruten drinn habe. was ja meist nur 2 min dauert.

Nachtangelverbot an einem Bestimmten See von uns
Zwischen 01.00Uhr - 04.00Uhr irgendwie schlaf ich da aufm stuhl ein 

mal ehrlich was sollen 3 std.?  und es hat mich noch nie jemand kontroliert. 
und wenns doch einer tut soll er erstmal seine runde am see gehen ...

sonst halte ich mich ein an wirklich alles.

_


----------



## Margarelon (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> .
> Viele der "Regelrebellen" sind nichts als Egoisten, die sich in eine Gemeinschaft nicht einfügen wollen.



könnte ich zustimmen, wenn du die meinst, die mit Punkt 4 abgestimmt haben...


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass die meisten Gesetze beim Angeln eben nicht aus dem Grund erlassen wurden XX % der Angler davon abzuhalten XY zu tun (Auch wenn das manch ein kurzsichtiger Schreihals vielleicht denken mag) , sondern eher um der Aufsichtsperson - die in 99% der Fälle "nach eigenem Ermessen handelt - einen juristischen Handlungsspielraum zu geben.

Entschieden wird eben dann am Wasser. Sieht Sheriff XYZ sieht, dass Herr Musterman wieder mal seinen Sohn angeln lässt wird er sich wahrscheinlich dazu entscheiden nichts zu machen. Sieht er aber wie Herr Musterman gezielt untermaßige Fische aus Laichschonbereichen fängt hat er 2309 Gesetze zur Hand.

Btw: Die Abstimmung halte ich insofern für nicht representativ, dass man ja nach eigenem Befinden abstimmt. 
Mal ein Beispiel für mich: Wie ich bereits gesagt habe fühle ich mich eindeutig zu Gruppe 4 gehörig, da ich nach eigenem Ermessen handel und gesunden Menschenverstand vorraussetze - dass ich dabei auch viele Regeln und Gesetze einhalte spielt für mich eine untergeordnete Rolle, da ich nicht explizit darauf achte diese einzuhalten. Ich halte Maß in meiner Entnahme, gewähre den Fischen Rückzugsgebiete und -zeiten, versuche "fair" zu angeln und Fischen (aus Respekt) nicht unnötig viel Stress zuzumuten.
Ich könnte mich also ebenso zur Gruppe 2 zählen, da ich mehr Regeln einhalte als ich breche - es geht eher um (m)eine Haltung.

PS:


Gardenfly schrieb:


> Viele der "Regelrebellen" sind nichts als Egoisten, die sich in eine Gemeinschaft nicht einfügen wollen.



Eher im Gegenteil glaub ich, dass vielen der Regelfanatikern anscheinend nichts an einer "Gemeinschaft" liegt - sonst würden Sie nicht versuchen ebendiese so gut wie möglich zu separieren und zu schikanieren sondern unterstelle Ihnen eher egoistische Gründe für die eklatante Reglementierung von allem was Ihrem Ideal nicht entspricht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dabei scheinen sie nicht einmal zu bemerken, dass diese knapp 4% sowieso machen was sie wollen, völlig gleich welche Gesetze noch verabschiedet werden.


 
Ja und man könnte auch auf die Idee kommmen, das diese 4% andere Gesetze ebensowenig achten, wie die Fischereigesetze und es potentionelle Straftäter sind. Wem Fischereigesetze völlig egal sind, dem könnten auch alle anderen Gesetze völlig egal sein....#c


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



daci7 schrieb:


> Btw: Die Abstimmung halte ich insofern für nicht representativ, dass man ja nach eigenem Befinden abstimmt.
> Mal ein Beispiel für mich: Wie ich bereits gesagt habe fühle ich mich eindeutig zu Gruppe 4 gehörig, da ich nach eigenem Ermessen handel und gesunden Menschenverstand vorraussetze - dass ich dabei auch viele Regeln und Gesetze einhalte spielt für mich eine untergeordnete Rolle, da ich nicht explizit darauf achte diese einzuhalten. Ich halte Maß in meiner Entnahme, gewähre den Fischen Rückzugsgebiete und -zeiten, versuche "fair" zu angeln und Fischen (aus Respekt) nicht unnötig viel Stress zuzumuten.
> Ich könnte mich also ebenso zur Gruppe 2 zählen, da ich mehr Regeln einhalte als ich breche - es geht eher um (m)eine Haltung.


Ich sehe das anders:
Die Umfrage ist schon durchaus representativ.
Ob und wie gut Du Dich in dem Umfragedesign wiederfindest hat erstmal nichts mit der Representativität zu tun.

Beim restlichen Teil bin ich durchaus bei Dir - ähnlich dem Ermessensspielraum von Polizisten, den es eigentlich nicht gibt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



WK1956 schrieb:


> das die meisten Gesetze ihren Sinn haben, auch beim Angeln



Die restlichen haben ja auch Sinn..Schwachsinn,Unsinn|kopfkrat

Zitat Ralle24:
"Und dabei scheinen sie nicht einmal zu bemerken, dass diese knapp 4%  sowieso machen was sie wollen, völlig gleich welche Gesetze noch  verabschiedet werden"

|goodem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


@gardenfly
Was hat z.B.ein Entnahmegebot mit Bestandserhaltung zu tun?

Unsinnige Gesetze?Sowas mag im Einzellfall ja noch als subjektiv durchgehen.Aber wenn ein Grossteil anfängt,dieses Gesetz bzw die Basis auf der es beruht, kritisch zu beäugen ist diese Regelung von vornherein schlecht.Schau dir doch mal die Pseudoargumente zum Nachtangelverbot an..

Weshalb nun 80% dann gleich Integrationsunwillige Egoisten
sein sollen,erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz.Ich bezeichne
diese Gruppe dann eher als kritisch nachdenkende und hinterfragende Zeitgenossen, welche sich nicht jeden Quatsch überstülpen lassen.Regelrebellen?Naja,solange es einem pos.Ziel dient,kann diese Rebellion noch gar nicht gross genug sein.


 Mal nach meinem Verständnis,ein Gesetz oder eine Regelung welche von der grossen *Mehrheit* ohne zu moppern anstandslos akzeptiert wird,ist gut gemacht und somit sinnig.Die Logik dahinter muss stimmen.

Gesetz bedeutet ja nicht automatisch der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## WK1956 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



daci7 schrieb:


> Btw: Die Abstimmung halte ich insofern für nicht representativ, dass man ja nach eigenem Befinden abstimmt.


 
also ich stimme bei jeder Abstimmung nach eigenem Befinden ab, nach was auch sonst?


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



WK1956 schrieb:


> also ich stimme bei jeder Abstimmung nach eigenem Befinden ab, nach was auch sonst?



Hmm ... ja ist schon Recht :m

Ich wollte damit sagen: Es geht hier nach dem Befinden und nicht nach objektiven Maßstäben. 
Objektive kann man nicht zwischen 2,3 und 4 unterscheiden - nur das eigene, subjektive Verhältnis zu Gesetzen und Regelungen macht den Unterschied.
Jeder der sagt, dass er "nach eigenem Ermessen Gesetze bricht" muss mMn auch zugeben, dass ihm in diesem Falle Gesetze schnurzpiepe sind - und wäre daher eine 4.

PS:
Die Aussage, dass ich selber entscheide welche Gesetze sinnig und welche nicht sind ist die gleiche wie "Gesetze sind mir egal" - da es im Handeln auf das gleiche hinausläuft. Dass man sich in seinem Handeln zufällig an Gesetze hält ist doch egal. Rein objektiv müsste der 4. Punkt sein "Ich breche vorsetzlich und nur um des Brechens willen Gesetze." Dann würde ich mich definitiv auch nicht mehr zur 4 zählen, da dieses genauso stumpfsinnig wäre wie die 1.


----------



## WK1956 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hmm ... ja ist schon Recht :m
> 
> Ich wollte damit sagen: Es geht hier nach dem Befinden und nicht nach objektiven Maßstäben.
> Objektive kann man nicht zwischen 2,3 und 4 unterscheiden - nur das eigene, subjektive Verhältnis zu Gesetzen und Regelungen macht den Unterschied.
> ...


 
naja, das ist deine Meinung, die darfst du gerne behalten!

Ich lasse mich aber nicht mit Leuten in einen Topf stecken denen Gesetzte am A... vorbei gehen. Ich halte mich i.d.R. an Gesetze nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen handle ich gegen solche Regeln.


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich habe mich für Punkt 2 entschieden!!!
Im Großem und Ganzem halte ich mich an die Gesetzte und ja, ich würde mich bei einem Angelausflug in einem anderen Bundesland, oder in einem anderem Land, vorab über die dortigen Gesetze stets informieren!!!!
Es gibt nur ein paar Punkte, wo ich mich nicht Gesetzestreu verhalte!!
Und zwar halte ich mich nicht an Entnahmepflicht und ich lasse auch mal nen Kumpel, oder meine Lebensgefährtin an meine Rute!! Dabei bleibe ich aber immer in der Nähe und die erlaubte Rutenzahl würde ich natürlich auch nicht überschreiten!! Eventuelle Strafen nehme ich dadurch auf mich und stelle mich Ihnen auch!! Wie soll man sonst nen Angelinteressierten das schöne Hobby näher bringen!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> oder meine Lebensgefährtin an meine Rute!!


|supergri|supergri|supergri
Auch das wird noch gesetzlich in ganz Deutschland mal komplett gesetzlich verboten werden...
Ein Schelm, wer schweinisches dabei denkt............


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Auch das wird noch gesetzlich in ganz Deutschland mal komplett verboten werden...
> Ein Schelm, wer schweinisches dabei denkt............



Es gibt doch nix Schöneres!!!! ;-))))


----------



## Margarelon (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> ...ich lasse auch mal (...) meine Lebensgefährtin an meine Rute!!



Da will wohl jemand 2012 mit einem Forums-Preis ausgezeichnet werden?


----------



## Honeyball (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Sorry, aber bei aller Ernsthaftigkeit. Der wird eingesammelt!!!



Aurikus schrieb:


> ich lasse auch mal nen Kumpel, oder meine Lebensgefährtin an meine Rute


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

OT an

Wollt eh schon petzen - warst schneller ;-))))

Vor allem auch, das er auch noch Kumpels an die Rute lässt und nicht nur die Lebensgefährtin..
Orgien, Anarchie, unerhört..........

Und tierschutzwidrig!!

Wenn das Eichhörnchen mitkriegen, fallen die in Schockstarre oder gleich tot von den Bäumen...

OT aus


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Ich halte mich i.d.R. an Gesetze nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen handle ich gegen solche Regeln.



Sagt ein Forellenspassangler (da bekennender C&R Fan |kopfkrat).


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Oh Mann, ich stand wohl etwas auf'm Schlauch! Jetzt weiss ich was Ihr meint!!!
Ich hätte mich wohl besser etwas Anders ausdrücken müssen!!!! 
Da kann mal mal sehen, wie schnell das gehen kann!!!! ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Tja..hier spielt man öfter TABU als ma(n) glaubt

Glückwunsch:m


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Tja..hier spielt man öfter TABU als ma(n) glaubt
> 
> Glückwunsch:m



Anscheinend!! Und das Witzige ist, dass man noch nicht mal merkt, schon mitzuspielen!!!!


----------



## WK1956 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Sagt ein Forellenspassangler (da bekennender C&R Fan |kopfkrat).


 
woher willst du das wissen?

Ich entnehme durchaus Fische, aber ich schlage nicht alles ab, was ich fange. Das ist genau das Gesetz das ich nicht beachte, weil es für mich keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Anscheinend!! Und das Witzige ist, dass man noch nicht mal merkt, schon mitzuspielen!!!!



Hähä...dafür merkst du dann den Spielgewinn umso deutlicher:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Ich entnehme durchaus Fische, aber ich schlage nicht alles ab, was ich fange. Das ist genau das Gesetz das ich nicht beachte, weil es für mich keinen Sinn ergibt.



Und laut Gesetzgeber und VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident Braun soll der einzelne Angler eben genau diese Entscheidung über Entnahme oder nicht nicht selber treffen können - nicht nur unwidersprochen im Verband, sondern von diesem so aktiv gefördert.

Da ist es schon komisch, wenn die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in Bayern das also  genauso will (sonst würden solche Fuktionäre nicht wählen und/oder gewähren lassen), andererseits hier aber die Abstimmung und Diskussion doch relativ klar ergibt, dass sich gerade daran in der Praxis kaum einer hält..

Ohne Wertung, nur als Feststellung............


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hähä...dafür merkst du dann den Spielgewinn umso deutlicher:q



Janz jenau so isset!!!! :-D


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mal nach meinem Verständnis,ein Gesetz oder eine Regelung welche von der grossen *Mehrheit* ohne zu moppern anstandslos akzeptiert wird,ist gut gemacht und somit sinnig.Die Logik dahinter muss stimmen.



So ist´s recht. Denn:



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Falsch, wie definiert man unsinnige Gesetze? es sind eher 80% die dafür sorgen das Regeln immer mehr verschärft werden müssen, da sie ganz klug wieder meinen eine Lücke gefunden zu haben.



ich definiere ein unsinniges Gesetz als solches, wenn es nicht dazu dient direkten oder indirekten Schaden oder Gefahr für den einzelnen Menschen oder eine Gemeinschaft abzuwenden und zudem noch ideologischen Maßstäben entspringt.

Fangbeschränkungen sind durchaus sinnvoll und richtig. Schonmaße und -zeiten in gewissem Rahmen auch.

Wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetze, ihn fotografiere, ihn als lebenden Köderfisch verwende, ihn hältere, ihn nur des Fanges wegen fange, an einem Schiffahrtkanal im Industriegebiet nachtangeln möchte, dann füge ich damit keiner Menschenseele einen Schaden oder Nachteil zu. Ergo sind solche Verbote per Gesetz unsinnig.

Erschwerend zur Unsinnigkeit hinzu kommt noch der Wille des Fischereirechtinhabers, der mit Fug und Recht seine eigenen Regeln an seinem Gewässer festlegen kann, sofern sie übergeordnetem Recht und Gesetz nicht zuwider laufen und nicht gegen die guten Sitten verstoßen. An solche halte ich mich selbstverständlich, weil ich ansonsten gegen den Willen des Besitzers handle. Und ich möchte auch nicht, dass jemand an meinem Eigentum gegen meine Regeln verstößt. 


Und wenn mir dessen Regeln nicht passen, dann zwingt mich niemand, dort zu angeln und ich gehe an ein anderes Gewässer. 

Per Gesetz verabschiedet, habe ich nur die Wahl unsinnige Gesetze zu brechen, oder überhaupt nicht mehr zu angeln.


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und laut Gesetzgeber und VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident Braun soll der einzelne Angler eben genau diese Entscheidung über Entnahme oder nicht nicht selber treffen können - nicht nur unwidersprochen im Verband, sondern von diesem so aktiv gefördert.



Und genau das würde ich in tausend Jahren immer noch nicht nachvollziehen können!!
Auf ein Umdenken hoffen??..........vergeblich!
Auf die Barrikaden gehen??..........noch vergeblicher!
Was kann man dagegen tun??......leider seine eigenen "Gesetze" anwenden!

Ist kein Aufruf, sondern lediglich meine Sichtweise, wenn auch für manch einen nicht nachvollziehbar!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Was kann man dagegen tun??......leider seine eigenen "Gesetze" anwenden!



Schon, jedoch ist es lediglich eine Frage der Kontrolldichte, wie lange und/oder oft man seine eigenen "Gesetze" anwendet. 

Noch ist das in D relativ locker zu sehen. Ob das in ein paar Jahren auch noch so ist, bleibt fraglich.

Das ist ja eben auch das Damoklesschwert, welches über unseren Köpfen hängt. Mach mal ne Umfrage, wer für strengere/flächendeckende Kontrollen ist. Da bekommst Du ziemlich sicher 80% Ja-Stimmen. 

Das dann mit dem Abstimmungsergebnis hier zu vergleichen entbehrt einer gewissen Komik nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und laut Gesetzgeber und VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident Braun soll der einzelne Angler eben genau diese Entscheidung über Entnahme oder nicht nicht selber treffen können




Der Realitätsverlust der o.g.Gruppierungen nimmt da schon beängstigende Züge an.Und genau deswegen treffe ICH diese Entscheidung über die Entnahme lieber allein.

@aurikus
Eigenen Gesetze anwenden= Ein Akt der Notwendigkeit.Quasi ein MUSS.

@Ralle
klar,ich würde auch mit JA stimmen,sehe aber darin auch nicht unbedingt einen Widerspruch.Die Kontrolleure hätten selbst aufgestockt mit Leuten der Kategorie 4 genug zu tun.
Höhere Dichte bedeutet nicht zwingend automatisch weniger Freiheit.

In meinem alten Verein war jedes Mitglied am Vereinsgewässer kontrollberechtigt.Demzufolge eine sehr hohe Kontrolldichte.
Papiere,Kescher,Maßband,KuKö Verbot beachtet...Mehr nicht,ob da releast wurde,lebender KöFi oder das (diskrete)hältern der Fänge.Null Problem.Niemand sägt gern am Ast,wenn man ein paar Tage später auf demselbigen selbst sitzen möchte.


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetze, ihn fotografiere, ihn als lebenden Köderfisch verwende, ihn hältere, ihn nur des Fanges wegen fange, an einem Schiffahrtkanal im Industriegebiet nachtangeln möchte, dann füge ich damit keiner Menschenseele einen Schaden oder Nachteil zu. Ergo sind solche Verbote per Gesetz unsinnig.
> ....


Einer Menschenseele fügst Du keinen Schaden zu, korrekt.
Aber die Aussage zeigt deutlich, wie in dem Fall Du, aber auch einige andere Angler die Kreatur Fisch sehen: als fangbare Sache, die ich nach einem Foto nicht mehr brauche und derer ich mich dann entledige (=zurücksetze).


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Einer Menschenseele fügst Du keinen Schaden zu, korrekt.
> Aber die Aussage zeigt deutlich, wie in dem Fall Du, aber auch einige andere Angler die Kreatur Fisch sehen: als fangbare Sache, die ich nach einem Foto nicht mehr brauche und derer ich mich dann entledige (=zurücksetze).



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun ?

Geh mal ins Karpfenforum wo über das einsacken diskutiert wird, da biste richtig mit solchen Beiträgen. 

Hier geht es um Gesetze und wie sie eingehalten werden. Und da bleibe ich dabei dass Angelgesetze die keine Menschenseele und keine Gemeinschaft vor Schaden oder Nachteil bewahrt, unsinnig sind.

Nachtrag: Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass ich Fische wie ein Stück Dreck behandle. Da gibt es immer noch das eigene Gewissen. Schade, wenn jemand mangels dessen per Gesetz vor seiner eigenen Handlungsweise geschützt werden muss.


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@ Ralle:
Ich wäre ebenfalls für eine höhere Kontrolldichte und würde eine Strafe definitiv in kauf nehmen!! Mein Verhalten bleibt dennoch gleich und dazu stehe ich!!! Nur wenn ich manchmal sehe, wie sich gewisse Gruppierungen am Wasser verhalten, bekomme ich einen Brechreiz!!! Mit der WaPo und der normalen Polizei drüber gesprochen, aber ändern tut sich nix!!!!
Und es bleibt meiner Meinung nach auch ein Wunschdenken, dass Besserung eintritt!!!

@ RuhrfischerPG:
Leider ist das die bittere Wahrheit!!! :-/

@ smithie: 
In der Regel wird doch in den meisten Fällen der Fisch wieder in die Freiheit entlassen, um die Arterhaltung zu fördern, da Kapitale mehr und auch besseren Laich bekommen!!!
Also passiert's zum Wohle des Fisches!!!!!


----------



## labralehn (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Da ich oft kontrolliert werde, wenn ich am Wasser bin, muss ich mich zwangläufig bisher an die bestehenden Gesetze gehalten haben. 

Ich angle in 4 verschiedenen Bundesländern und im Ausland. Bisher gab es bei mir keine Beanstandungen.

Von 250 Tagen am Wasser pro Jahr, werde ich in der Regel 200 Mal kontrolliert. Ohne die Tage einzurechnen, wo ich am gleichen Tag am gleichen Platz mehrmals kontrolliert werde. Einmal sogar über 10 Mal.

Da wurden sogut wie immer auch die Fanggeräte, Köder und gefangenen Fische kontrolliert.

Ich sollte vielleicht mal aufs Spinnfischen umsteigen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



WK1956 schrieb:


> woher willst du das wissen?
> 
> Ich entnehme durchaus Fische, aber ich schlage nicht alles ab, was ich fange. Das ist genau das Gesetz das ich nicht beachte, weil es für mich keinen Sinn ergibt.





WK1956 schrieb:


> Ansonsten entnehme ich Hechte so gut wie nie, .....
> Forellen sind die Fischart die ich wohl am meisten fange, da entnehme  ich meist nur verletzte Fische oder größere Regenbogenforellen.  Bachforellen werden fast immer zurückgesetzt.
> Gruß Werner



Hört sich für mich "nach absolutem Ausnahmefall" an.
Will dich damit auch nicht angreifen, aber wer meint er sei so gesetzestreu, der sollte vielleicht erst nachdenken.


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



labralehn schrieb:


> Von 250 Tagen am Wasser pro Jahr, werde ich in der Regel 200 Mal kontrolliert. Ohne die Tage einzurechnen, wo ich am gleichen Tag am gleichen Platz mehrmals kontrolliert werde. Einmal sogar über 10 Mal.



Ach Du Scheixxe, wo angelst Du? Ich komm ja auch auf ca. 100 Tage/Abende im Jahr am Wasser...kontrolliert werde ich ein- fünfmal im Jahr, manche Jahre auch gar nicht...!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Einer Menschenseele fügst Du keinen Schaden zu, korrekt.
> Aber die Aussage zeigt deutlich, wie in dem Fall Du, aber auch einige andere Angler die Kreatur Fisch sehen: als fangbare Sache, die ich nach einem Foto nicht mehr brauche und derer ich mich dann entledige (=zurücksetze).



Du lieber Himmel..demzufolge ist nahezu ganz Resteuropa/USA von angelnden Barbaren bewohnt.Nur D nicht..da regiert zumindest bei einer Minderheit der Hang zum absoluten Gutmenschentum...egal wie schwachsinnig oder unlogisch die einzuhaltenden Regeln sind.

Wer dem Fisch jeglichen "Schaden" ersparen möchte,sollte dann konsequenterweise sein Gerät verkaufen.


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun ?


Hm, woher kommen wohl die Gesetze zum Tierschutz oder die Entnahmepflichten? 
Du hälsts die Gesetze für unsinnig, weil sie weder dem Menschen noch der Gemeinschaft dienen/helfen/... ok

Der Aspekt ist aber irrelevant bei Regelungen (Entnahme/Grund des Fangens, Tierschutz, etc.), die sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableitet.




> @ smithie:
> In der Regel wird doch in den meisten Fällen der Fisch wieder in die  Freiheit entlassen, um die Arterhaltung zu fördern, da Kapitale mehr und  auch besseren Laich bekommen!!!
> Also passiert's zum Wohle des Fisches!!!!!


Das ist ja gerade die Diskussion um Sinn oder Unsinn der Entnahmepflicht...
Fakt ist die Rechtslage, ob gut oder nicht.
Der Beweggrund, warum ich entgegen einer Entnahmepflicht einen Fisch zurücksetze ist ja erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel..demzufolge ist nahezu ganz Resteuropa/USA von angelnden Barbaren bewohnt.Nur D nicht..da regiert zumindest bei einer Minderheit der Hang zum absoluten Gutmenschentum...egal wie schwachsinnig oder unlogisch die einzuhaltenden Regeln sind.
> 
> Wer dem Fisch jeglichen "Schaden" ersparen möchte,sollte dann konsequenterweise sein Gerät verkaufen.


ganz Gallien... nein 
interessant, wie polarisierend ein Post ist... 

Es sieht fast so aus, als müsse man sich entschuldigen, wenn man sich an best. Regelungen hält. |kopfkrat


----------



## Carpdriller126 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

hallo erstmal alle zuasmmen das thema was hier angeschnitten wird ist mal genau das richtige auch als umfrage echt nicht schlecht...

*1* zu den schonzeiten ....die sollten von jedem auch persönlich eingehalten werden denn ihr wollr doch sicher in paar jahren auch noch Große fische fangen..

*2* mindestmaße sind genau das gleiche thema sollten auch von jedem eingehalten werden... soll aber nicht heißen das ihr alle großen oder kapitalen mit nach haus nehmen sollt... 
Wie ZB beim Hecht da sollten die mindestmaße so geregelt sein von 50 -70 zum entnehmen alles was größer ist sorgt dann auch für den gerechten nachwuchs.
 Und wenn es doch mal ein größeres ist gibts ja immer  och die kamera um nen bewieß foto zu schießen...

*3* Thema Fang und Zurücksetzen
 Da ich Karpfen freak bin und mir bei den meisten fischen nix übrig bleibt als sie zurück zu setzen weil sie einfach zum essen 1 viel zu groß wären und 2 man solch fische nicht mehr essen kann... Sollen wir sie denn nach dem fang töten und an die hühner verfüttern fische die 20 jahre und älter sind . da seh ich für mich keinen sinn drin...  



Es sollte jeder selbst mit seinem gewissen vereinbahren was und wie er sich am wasser verhält.. Denn die nachvolgenden generationen wollen davon auch noch etwas haben...

PS: ICH LEBE IM MECKER DES ANGELNS :vik:
ELBE UND HAVEL ALS DIREKTES HAUS GEWÄSSER UND SEEN IN JEDER ECKE WAS WILL MAN ALS ANGLER MEHR:m:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Hm, woher kommen wohl die Gesetze zum Tierschutz oder die Entnahmepflichten?
> Du hälsts die Gesetze für unsinnig, weil sie weder dem Menschen noch der Gemeinschaft dienen/helfen/... ok
> 
> Der Aspekt ist aber irrelevant bei Regelungen (Entnahme/Grund des Fangens, Tierschutz, etc.), die sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableitet.



Soso...Tierschutz?Erklär das mal eingepferchten Schweinen im Transporter nach Std.auf der BAB.Und die empfinden wirklich Stress,wirklich Angst..sogar Schmerzen,ach,ich vergass,da geht es ja ums liebe Geld.Da rangiert dann Kommerz vor Tierschutz und dient der Gemeinschaft.Zynisch?

NEIN,du musst dich selbstverständlich nicht für deine Einstellung zur Regeltreue entschuldigen.Aber andererseits sind Andersdenkenkende dann auch nicht gleich ein Fall für den moralischen Scheiterhaufen.


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Soso...Tierschutz?Erklär das mal eingepferchten Schweinen im Transporter nach Std.auf der BAB.Und die empfinden wirklich Stress,wirklich Angst..sogar Schmerzen,ach,ich vergass,da geht es ja ums liebe Geld.Da rangiert dann Kommerz vor Tierschutz und dient der Gemeinschaft.Zynisch?


Zynismus .... wo??  




> NEIN,du musst dich selbstverständlich nicht für deine Einstellung zur Regeltreue entschuldigen.Aber andererseits sind Andersdenkenkende dann auch nicht gleich ein Fall für den moralischen Scheiterhaufen.


Nein, kein Scheiterhaufen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist die Aussage "so lange dem Menschen/der Gemeinschaft kein Nachteil entsteht, passt das schon" äußerst fragwürdig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Es sieht fast so aus, als müsse man sich entschuldigen, wenn man sich an best. Regelungen hält. |kopfkrat



Überhaupt nicht. Was ist daran verwerflich, sich an Regeln und Gesetze zu halten, gleich wie unsinnig sie sind?

Eine Entschuldigung wäre jedoch wegen unzulässigen Ableitungen und Unterstellungen angebracht.



smithie schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage zeigt deutlich, wie in dem Fall Du, aber auch einige andere Angler die Kreatur Fisch sehen: als fangbare Sache, die ich nach einem Foto nicht mehr brauche und derer ich mich dann entledige (=zurücksetze).



Deine Aussage zeigt deutlkich, dass Du nix von dem verstanden hast/verstehen willst, was hier größtenteils als Meinung geäußert wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Nein, kein Scheiterhaufen.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Aussage "so lange dem Menschen/der Gemeinschaft kein Nachteil entsteht, passt das schon" äußerst fragwürdig.



Weil ??|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Das TSG ist ein zwei Klassen Gesetz.

Bestimmte gruppen werden damit Bombadiert,und andere gruppen dürfen weit mehr mit Tieren machen ohne das das TSG kommt und sagt Du Du.

Allein das es es eine Ausnahmeregel für das Dönertier gibt was auch noch ein Warmblüter ist sagt alles über das TSG,da wird es erlaubt einem Warmblüter ohne Betäubung die Kehle durchzuschneiden bis es nach ca 5min ausgeblutet ist.

Reusen Netze,Showzucht,Pferde,Fische aus Brasilien im Aq mit 50litern halten...usw usw.da juckt es keinen,aber der Angler und Jäger der ist damit gut zu befeuern.

Das Agu.wir Angeln aus Nahrungsgründen...Petrra und co.sagen das Angeln und Jagen aus Nahrungsgründen nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist,da wir alles Züchten und kaufen können.

Fazit:
Eigenständiges Denken Handeln nicht mehr erwünscht,bis auch der letzte kapiert hat wer die Regeln macht.

Nächster Schritt: Verbieten der Jagd und Angeln....etc.bei nichteinhalten wird halt die Bundeswehr gegen das eigene Volk eingesetzt (seit Donnerstag ja von Karlsruhe aus erlaubt). 


Wir waren mal ein Land der Denker und Dichter,und sind heute ein Land der Käfighaltung.


Bitte nicht zu Ernst lesen,der Spaß kommt später.


Ich bin leider nur ein dummer Bauer vom Land mit nen paar Tieren im Hof,daher muss ich die Disku wieder verlassen,aber ich gebe mein bestes damit das Volk für Samstags frisches Grillfleisch hat,Plastik auf = Zappelt nicht Schreit nicht Blutet nicht..

|wavey:


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade die Diskussion um Sinn oder Unsinn der Entnahmepflicht...
> Fakt ist die Rechtslage, ob gut oder nicht.
> Der Beweggrund, warum ich entgegen einer Entnahmepflicht einen Fisch zurücksetze ist ja erstmal zweitrangig.



Ist für mich erstmal nicht nachvollziehbar!!!
Dann sind Deine Gründe, dagegen zu sprechen auch nicht von Belangen!!! 

Die Rechtslage sollte ja Jedem klar sein, der Hier bei der Umfrage teilnimmt!! Wann und warum hält man sich, oder nicht an die gegebenen Gesetze, ist letztendlich das Interessante!!!! Jedenfalls in meinen Augen!!!

Und wie es Jemand handhabt, ist mir persönlich schnuppe!! Das muss Jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und wird von mir auch nicht verurteilt!

Ok, ausser man hält sich nicht an Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß und das Abschlagen wird ausgelassen, der Fang abgehakt und lebend in die Tüte geschmissen!! Da schwillt mir schon der Hals an!!!!


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Carpdriller126 schrieb:


> PS: ICH LEBE IM MECKER DES ANGELNS :vik:


Ich wusste garnicht das "Angeln" meckern kann - aber ansonsten: mein Beileid 

PS: Die Carphunter Argumente "schmeckt nicht", "kann man nicht essen", "Laichfisch" und "ist zu groß" sind bis auf Letztes natürlich Schwachfug - weswegen ich dir nicht nahelegen würde deine Fische auf Teufel komm raus mitzunehmen. Aber ein einfaches "Weil ich nicht will." solllte (wenigstens hier) reichen |wavey:
Vor Gericht sieht das natürlich anders aus.



Aurikus schrieb:


> Ok, ausser man hält sich nicht an Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß und das  Abschlagen wird ausgelassen, der Fang abgehakt und lebend in die Tüte  geschmissen!! Da schwillt mir schon der Hals an!!!!



Tja ... aber die Schonzeiten sind halt auch oft unsinnig oder sagen wir willkürlich. Ich selbst entnehme zb. wenige Fische mit Laich - eher aus persönlichen und kulinarischen Gründen, denn aus limnologischen oder sonstwelchen und daher kommt es oft vor, dass Fische die offensichtlich noch oder schon Laich tragen auch außerhalb der Schonzeit deshalb zurückgesetzt werden.



			
				T. Pratchett schrieb:
			
		

> And all those exclamation marks, you notice? Five? A sure sign of someone who wears his underpants on his head.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Nein, kein Scheiterhaufen.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Aussage "so lange dem Menschen/der Gemeinschaft kein Nachteil entsteht, passt das schon" äußerst fragwürdig.



Inwiefern?Ist es nicht so das sich ein nicht unerheblicher Teil im Alltag nicht mal daran hält?Bei weitaus wichtigeren Dingen?

DAS ist doch der wahre Egoismus und nicht der Umstand ob ich beim Hobby Angeln fünfe mal gerade sein lasse.|kopfkrat
Ich schade (vernünftig praktiziert vorausgesetzt)damit weder Mensch noch Fisch.


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Entschuldigung wäre jedoch wegen unzulässigen Ableitungen und Unterstellungen angebracht.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetze, ihn fotografiere, ihn als lebenden  Köderfisch verwende, ihn hältere, ihn nur des Fanges wegen fange, ...,  dann füge ich damit keiner Menschenseele einen Schaden oder Nachteil  zu. Ergo sind solche Verbote per Gesetz unsinnig.



Ich unterstelle anhand des Posts, dass Zurücksetzen, lebenden KöFi verwenden, etc. für Dich in Ordnung ist.
Sonst wärem diese Verbote für Dich nicht unsinnig.
Soweit einverstanden?

Falls ja: ist die Aussage mE tierschutzrechtlich fragwürdig. 

Falls nein: bitte deutlicher schreiben 


Um es nochmal anders herum zu formulieren: 
Warum tut niemand etwas gegen die unsinnigen Gesetze?
Unvermögen? Unlust? 
Ist es der bessere Weg, sie zu ignorieren?
Ich finde, dass es der einfachere Weg ist...


@RuhrfischerPG: mit dem Alltag hast Du sicher recht, leider.


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tja ... aber die Schonzeiten sind halt auch oft unsinnig oder sagen wir willkürlich. Ich selbst entnehme zb. wenige Fische mit Laich - eher aus persönlichen und kulinarischen Gründen, denn aus limnologischen oder sonstwelchen und daher kommt es oft vor, dass Fische die offensichtlich noch oder schon Laich tragen auch außerhalb der Schonzeit deshalb zurückgesetzt werden.



Absolut richtig und Tenor der aktuellen Runde!!!
-Zurücksetzen nach eigenem Ermessen!!

Klar sind manche Schonzeiten nicht mehr Sinngemäß, aber wenn sich wenigstens "Jeder" an diese halten würde, wäre ich zufrieden!!!
Ich würde mir auch ein Kunstköderverbot wünschen, wie es in RLP auch ist!! Aber ob es das auch mal bei Uns geben wird!? Wunschdenken....
Zumal dann auch die Kontrollen zunehmen mussten, damit das Gesetz auch greift!!!


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Um es nochmal anders herum zu formulieren:
> Warum tut niemand etwas gegen die unsinnigen Gesetze?
> Unvermögen? Unlust?
> Ist es der bessere Weg, sie zu ignorieren?
> Ich finde, dass es der einfachere Weg ist...



Jetzt fühle ich mich doch wieder angesprochen, zumal ich das Heute schon mal angedeutet habe!!

Ganz einfach deshalb, weil man gegen geltende Gesetze nix machen kann, fertig!
Oder meinst Du eine Demo, oder Sitzblockade würde abhilfe schaffen???
Wohl kaum!!??


----------



## Jose (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... solche _*Fuk*_tionäre...



also Thomas, wenn schon Freud, dann bitte auch mit _*ck*_ :m


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> I
> 
> Um es nochmal anders herum zu formulieren:
> Warum tut niemand etwas gegen die unsinnigen Gesetze?
> ...



Aber Hallo ist es der "einfache" Weg - aber man kann nicht an allen Fronten kämpfen 

Ich hab genug andere Baustellen an denen ich schon mehr als genug (auch für das Allgemeinwohl) mache. Das Angeln ist für mich ein Ausgleich und ich will mir nicht auch noch dieses Hobby madig machen (lassen) indem ich mich mit Fu(ck)tionären rumschlage, Vereinsmaierei versuche zu unterbinden oder Gewässer(ver)wirtschaftung entgegen zu wirken.

Natürlich haben aber Leute die sich aktiv für den Angelsport (nicht für irgendwelche Gruppierungen in diesem) einsetzen meinen Respekt und meine Zustimmung sicher.


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Jetzt fühle ich mich doch wieder angesprochen, zumal ich das Heute schon mal angedeutet habe!!
> 
> Ganz einfach deshalb, weil man gegen geltende Gesetze nix machen kann, fertig!
> Oder meinst Du eine Demo, oder Sitzblockade würde abhilfe schaffen???
> Wohl kaum!!??


ja... nein... also einfach ist es sicher nicht.
Hatte Deinen anderen Post von heute früher auch gelesen.

Aber Möglichkeiten gibt es schon. Seien es die Fischereifachberatungen, lokale Verbände, heranziehbare Studien, usw usf. Oder eine Stufe höher die Landesverbände/Bundesverbände oder Ministerien.

Die Entscheidungsträger wollen sich meistens nicht mit der Sache an sich beschäftigen, sondern beleg- und belastbare Daten und Konzepte vorgekaut haben. Wenn man das schafft, hat man eine Chance.

Es ist klar, dass das mühsam, zeitintensiv und ohne konkrete Erfolgsaussichten ist - also ein prima Projekt... #6

Wenn ich mir die Abstimmung so ansehe, bevorzugen es jedoch die allermeisten, eigene Maßstäbe anzulegen (die durchaus sinnvoll sein können).

@daci: wie... nicht an allen Fronten kämpfen?? Das würde doch bestimmt noch reingehen, so zwischen 0 und 24 Uhr?!
Oft ist nur bei einem Generationswechsel im Verband oder vielleicht jetzt beim Umbruch DAV/VDSF eine neue Richtung durchsetzbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Oft ist nur bei einem Generationswechsel im Verband oder vielleicht jetzt beim Umbruch DAV/VDSF eine neue Richtung durchsetzbar


Bevor das hier abdriftet empfehle ich Dir das folgende Forum mal durchzuackern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164

Meine Hoffnung, dass sich die Verbände von Bewirtschaftungsverbänden/Anglerfeinden auf einmal zu Freunden der Angler reformieren können oder wollen, ist relativ gering ausgeprägt......

Denen haben wir ja den ganzen Scheixx mitzuverdanken, wie e sich heute darstellt in der Gesetzgebung - von alleine kommt doch kein Gesetzgeber auf solchen Unfug.........

Und wenn dann wie in B-W die Regierung das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot abschaffen will, stemmen sich die Verbände mit allen Mitteln dagegen..

Wenn wie in SH der Zugang zum Angeln vereinfacht werden soll von der Regierung, stemmen sich die Verbände mit aller Macht dagegen.

und,und,und... leider endlos fortsetzbar........


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Meine Hoffnung, dass sich die Verbände von Bewirtschaftungsverbänden/Anglerfeinden auf einmal zu Freunden der Angler reformieren können oder wollen, ist relativ gering ausgeprägt......



Und das ist der Kern!!!

So, bevor es wirklich abdriftet, war das mein letzter Post zum Thema!!!


----------



## Aurikus (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich bin aber freudig überrascht, wie viele sich für Punkt 2 entschieden haben!! Gehen Wir mal davon aus, dass Niemand geflunkert hat, so ist das doch schon bemerkenswert!!!
Soviel zum Thema Gesetzestreu!!! Nee, nee.....wat simma Alle böse!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle anhand des Posts, dass Zurücksetzen, lebenden KöFi verwenden, etc. für Dich in Ordnung ist.
> Sonst wärem diese Verbote für Dich nicht unsinnig.
> Soweit einverstanden?
> 
> ...



Danke:m
tja..Verbot lebender KöFi..strotzt m.M.n.vor Unlogik.Obwohl zu 100% KuKö Angler..also nix mit Befangenheit:m

Es ist nicht generell untersagt d.h.in gewissen Situationen auf Antrag gestattet.Mal hüh,mal hott?

Ich müsste falls Variante 1 nicht greift also einen Fisch töten,um einen anderen fangen zu können..hmm.wäre für mich Unlogik die nächste,ist der Köfi nun weniger wert als der Hecht ?

Somit ist also das töten eines Fisches "nur" um einen anderen fangen zu können,ein vernünftiger Grund gem.Tierschutz-
gesetz!Ok,er stirbt dann für eine gute,vernünftige Sache.Der gute Wille zählt..hat nur dummerweise der Köfi nix von.Der ist und bleibt tot.

Im Falle des lebenden Köfis könnte dieser ja noch ungeschoren aus der Sache rauskommen,nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag,hau ich ihm vorweg was vor die Rübe ist er umsonst hinüber.Tolle Logik.

Also Vernunft sehe ich da nicht sooo sehr,eher *ideologisch*
beeinflusste Verordnungen,ohne beweisbaren Hintergrund(Schmerzempfinden z.B.) mit vielen Ungereimtheiten.Kann nicht sein,was nicht sein darf.
Und das zieht sich t.w.wie ein roter Faden durch die 
Angelgesetzgebung.


Und genau da liegt auch das Problem zur Veränderung.Gegen 
zweifelhafte Ideologien anzukämpfen..Don Quichote lässt grüssen.Also wie ändern wenn der Brei von zu vielen Köchen(sorry Thomas:q)und dann auch noch ohne Plan,verdorben wurde?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich halte mich überwiegend an die Gesetze und sonstige Bestimmungen. 

Ich nehme Rücksicht auf die Natur und wenn ich merke, das wer anders großen Mist baut wie gestern z. B. erst geschehen rufe ich auch die Polizei anstatt weg zu sehen. Ebenso behandel ich den Fisch waidgerecht, halte mich an Schonzeiten, Rutenanzahl, Fangbegrenzungen, benutzte keine Köfis aus anderen Gewässern usw.

Woran ich mich weniger halte sind die Mindestmaße. Hier an einem Gewässer gelten die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße (Zander=35cm , Aal =28(?)cm) Die Fische sind für mich einfach zu klein, daher kommen die zurück. 

Absolut frech finde ich es wenn:

-man seinen Fang nicht richtig behandelt (nicht tötet sondern in die Ecke wirft etc) 

-man sich nicht an Fangbegrenzungen, Schonzeiten hält oder untermaßige Fische entnimmt obwohl diese beim Zurücksetzen eine gute Chance hätten weiter zu leben

-man den Angelplatz zumüllt

-man lebenden Köfi benutzt

Solchen Leuten wünsche ich von ganzen Herzen, das sie irgendwann mal in eine Kontrolle geraten, ihren Schein verlieren und eine Anzeige bekommen. Meiner Ansicht nach haben solche Leute nichts am Wasser verloren, außer vielleicht den Verstand.

Ich denke daran sollte sich jeder halten, zu viel verlangt ist es nicht und zumindest die Punkte haben doch einen Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> -man lebenden Köfi benutzt


Darfste gesetzlich grundsätzlich aber z. B. in B-W, hier der Gesetzestext dazu:


> §3, Absatz 3:
> 
> 
> > (3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. *Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen*.


Findest Du hier:
http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...096904105C473D.jpb4?quelle=jlink&query=FischV BW&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-FischVBW1998V3P2


----------



## WK1956 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich "nach absolutem Ausnahmefall" an.
> Will dich damit auch nicht angreifen, aber wer meint er sei so gesetzestreu, der sollte vielleicht erst nachdenken.


 
Ich will dich auch nicht angreifen, aber was willst du eigentlich? Die einzige gesetzliche Regelung die ich nicht beachte ist die Entnahmepflicht und das aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Bachforellen und Äschen entnehme ich nicht, da deren Bestand ständig zurückgeht. Wir haben das Glück, das es in unserem Gewässer noch einen Bestand an Bachforellen und Äschen gibt die sich noch vermehren, auch wenn die Bestände zunehmend kleiner werden. Was ich an Regenbogenforellen fange reicht mir völlig aus, so das ich nicht darauf angewiesen bin auch Bachforellen mitzunehmen. 
Wo ist da das Problem?

Ich entnehme auch keine kleinen Weißfische oder Barsche, denn ich wüßte nicht wie ich die verwerten soll, eine Katze habe ich nicht und als Tomatendünger sind sie mir dann doch zu schade.

Wo ist da das Problem?
Die gesetzliche Regelung geht mir da wirklich sonstwo vorbei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Gar kein Problem - Man muss sich nur klar drüber sein, das der Grund für die Mißachtung eines Gesetzes wurscht ist - man ist in Augen der Justiz und des Gesetzgebers eben ein Gesetzesbrecher, wenn man eines bricht...


----------



## smithie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@Thomas: das meinte ich damit, dass zunächst mal Rechtslage Rechtslage ist, unabhängig davon, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.


anscheinend ist aber weder der Leidensdruck unter den jetzigen Bestimmungen bzw. die Nachfrage nach einer neuen Regelung so hoch, dass dies Änderungen (in welcher Form auch immer) bewirken würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> anscheinend ist aber weder der Leidensdruck unter den jetzigen Bestimmungen bzw. die Nachfrage nach einer neuen Regelung so hoch, dass dies Änderungen (in welcher Form auch immer) bewirken würde.


Solange nicht kontrolliert und umgesetzt wird, ists ja scheinbar dem Angler wurscht, was Gesetzgeber und Verbände so ausbaldowern..

Ich glaube, wenn da mal richtig kontrolliert werden würde, gäbs schnell genug Leiden un Druck und dann auch noch schnellere Flucht aus Vereinen und Verbänden ins Urlaubsangeln oder in Nachbarländer..


----------



## tofte (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange nicht kontrolliert und umgesetzt wird, ists ja scheinbar dem Angler wurscht, was Gesetzgeber und Verbände so ausbaldowern..



richtig,denn angeln mit regeln wie in deutschland ist wieder der natur.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn da mal richtig kontrolliert werden würde, gäbs schnell genug Leiden un Druck und dann auch noch schnellere Flucht aus Vereinen und Verbänden ins Urlaubsangeln oder in Nachbarländer..



die gesamte verensmeierei gerade in deutschland ,finde ich persønlich absolut fehl am platze.


----------



## Tate (20. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich habe mich für Punkt 3 entschieden, Schonzeiten,Schutzgebiete und Mindestmasse sind für mich absolut verbindlich,wobei ich bei den Massen meist über den gesetzlichen liege und auch ein gewisses Obermass habe. Punkte wo ich bewusst das Gesetz missachte sind die Entnahmepflicht von gewissen Fischarten. An schlechten Tagen wird auch mal eine dritte Rute zu Wasser gelassen, meist mit genauso schlechten Erfolg und mein Fangbuch wird auch als solches genutzt und nicht "wie oft geh ich an welches Gewässer" Buch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle anhand des Posts, dass Zurücksetzen, lebenden KöFi verwenden, etc. für Dich in Ordnung ist.
> Sonst wärem diese Verbote für Dich nicht unsinnig.
> Soweit einverstanden?
> 
> ...



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich nicht simpel genug ausgedrückt habe.

In der Tat ist die Verwendung lebender Köfis, zurücksetzen, Wettfsichen etc.pp. nach meinem Empfinden völlig in Ordnung. Das bedeutet aber weder, dass ich jedes einzelne persönlich gut finde oder es auch so handhabe. Manches Ja, manches Nein. Das entscheide ich nach meinem eigenen Gefühl und Empfinden, so wie es jeder andere auch nach seinem Gefühl und Empfinden entscheiden sollte. 
Es steht mir nicht zu, anderen mit der Moralkeule zu drohen, wie es niemand anderem zusteht, selbiges bei mir zu versuchen.

Ob meine Einstellung in Deinen Augen tierschutzrechtlich fragwürdig ist, würde mich noch nicht mal interessieren, wenn Du ausgebildeter Volljurist wärst. Sollte ich mal wegen einem angeblichen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vor Gericht landen, dann ist es meine höchstpersönliche Angelegenheit, mich damit auseinander zu setzten und eventuell sogar belangt zu werden. 

Ich brauche, wie alle anderen Angler, niemanden der mich diesbezüglich vor meinen eigenen Handlungen schützt.

Nun verständlich ?



smithie schrieb:


> @Thomas: das meinte ich damit, dass zunächst mal Rechtslage Rechtslage ist, unabhängig davon, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.



Es gab in Deutschland mal Rechtslagen (Achtung Wortspiel) die vielen nicht gefallen haben, deren Obrigkeitshörige, ideologische passende und/oder angstgesteuerte Befolgung schreckliche Auswirkungen für die ganze Welt und unglaublich viele Menschenleben hatte. 

Wem dass bewusst ist und wer dann trotzdem noch blinden Gehorsam fordert, der hat aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt.

Und wenn es hier auch nur ums angeln und nicht um Menschenleben geht, so ist die Grundeinstellung des blinden Gehorsams dennoch brandgefährlich.


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gab in Deutschland mal Rechtslagen (Achtung Wortspiel) die vielen nicht gefallen haben, deren Obrigkeitshörige, ideologische passende und/oder angstgesteuerte Befolgung schreckliche Auswirkungen für die ganze Welt und unglaublich viele Menschenleben hatte.
> 
> Wem dass bewusst ist und wer dann trotzdem noch blinden Gehorsam fordert, der hat aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt.
> 
> Und wenn es hier auch nur ums angeln und nicht um Menschenleben geht, so ist die Grundeinstellung des blinden Gehorsams dennoch brandgefährlich.



@ Ralle 24:
Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen und obwohl ich überwiegend Deiner Meinung bin, so muss ich doch sagen, das solche Vergleiche in so einer Diskussionsrunde nichts zu suchen haben!!! 
Die damalige Zeit war grausam genug!!!!
Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel und mir ist bewusst, dass Du damit nur deutlich machen wolltest, wie stumpfsinnig und dunkel die Vergangenheit und der "blinde" Gehorsam war!!!!
Aber wie gesagt, gehört sowas nach meiner Meinung, nicht Hier hin und dann kann so ein schönes Thema auch schnell in die falsche Richtung schwenken!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Naja, ich denke mal, die Forderung nach blinden Gehorsam wird mir niemand unterstellen wollen - dass dieser jedoch grundsätzlich gefährlich sein kann, ist keine Frage.

Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, dass Justiz und Gesetzgeber es egal ist WARUM jemand Gesetze bricht - so jemand ist IN DEREN Augen nunmal ein Gesetzesbrecher..

Allerdings ist es das Gegenteil von blindem Gehorsam, wenn nur um die 15 % die Einhaltung der Regeln und Gesetze für gut halten bzw. dieses auch tun - ob aus Gehorsam oder Überzeugung...

Weit über 80% Regeln und Gesetze aber nach ihrem Gutdünken auslegen und dann nach eigenen Angaben ja auch brechen.

Das zeigt eher den allgemeinen Grad der Wertschätzung für solche Gesetze und deren Erfinder und Verfechter ..


----------



## smithie (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ob meine Einstellung in Deinen Augen tierschutzrechtlich fragwürdig ist, würde mich noch nicht mal interessieren, wenn Du ausgebildeter Volljurist wärst.


Anscheinend ist trotzdem erheblicher Diskussionsbedarf...




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mal wegen einem angeblichen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vor Gericht landen, dann ist es meine höchstpersönliche Angelegenheit, mich damit auseinander zu setzten und eventuell sogar belangt zu werden.
> 
> Ich brauche, wie alle anderen Angler, niemanden der mich diesbezüglich vor meinen eigenen Handlungen schützt.
> 
> Nun verständlich ?


Es war die ganze Zeit verständlich, deswegen muss es aber doch für mich nicht nachvollziehbar sein. Genauso wenig, wie für Dich die jetzigen Gesetze nachvollziehbar sind. 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass 2 unterschiedliche Meinungen ein so großes Problem darstellen.

Ich denke mit überspitzten Formulierungen kennst Du Dich hinreichend aus?!



Den restlichen Post lass ich einfach mal unkommentiert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



D1985 schrieb:


> Woran ich mich weniger halte sind die Mindestmaße. Hier an einem Gewässer gelten die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße (Zander=35cm , Aal =28(?)cm) Die Fische sind für mich einfach zu klein, daher kommen die zurück.


 
Ähhh, dann hälst Du dich doch aber an die *Mindest*maße....

Sie sind dir allerdings für deine persönlioche Verwertung zu gering, daher entnimmst Du nur größere, die Du sinnvoll verwerten kannst.

Solange es bei euch also keine Entnahmepflicht für maßige Fische gibt, bist Du voll im Bereich des gesetzlich richtigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Solange es bei euch also keine Entnahmepflicht für maßige Fische gibt, bist Du voll im Bereich des gesetzlich richtigen


Verallgemeinere das doch nicht so:
Es gibt nunmal sowohl Bundesländer wie vor allem viele Bewirtschafter, welche die Entnahme JEDEN maßigen Fisches nunmal vorschreiben..


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verallgemeinere das doch nicht so:
> Es gibt nunmal sowohl Bundesländer wie vor allem viele Bewirtschafter, welche die Entnahme JEDEN maßigen Fisches nunmal vorschreiben..




Entnimmt man den Fisch nicht (dem Gewässer) schon indem man diesen (z.B.) keschert und dieser nicht mehr im Gewässer ist ?
Was dann danach kommt wäre dann evtl. Besatz :vik: - und dieser stellt dann evtl. eine sinnvolle Verwertung des Fisches dar.

Und irgendwie komme ich mit Frage 1 und 2 net klar -"grundsätzlich" heisst "mit Ausnahmen", von daher sind Frage 1 und 2 sehr verwandt.
Eigentlich müsste darüber noch die Frage 1 ohne "grundsätzlich" gestellt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Und irgendwie komme ich mit Frage 1 und 2 net klar -"grundsätzlich" heisst "mit Ausnahmen", von daher sind Frage 1 und 2 sehr verwandt.
> Eigentlich müsste darüber noch die Frage 1 ohne "grundsätzlich" gestellt werden.



Das "grundsätzlich" deswegen, weil - wie man immer wieder hier sieht - viele Angler nicht mal ansatzweise bzw. eben nur in Ansätzen das geltende Recht kennen...

Nicht wissen schützt zwar nicht vor Strafe, aber das ist hier nicht relevant.

Hier gehts ja um die individuelle Einstellung der Angler, ob sie BEWUSST Recht (soweit sie es eben kennen) einhalten oder eben BEWUSST nicht...

Also Antwort 1:
Für die, das das geltende Recht (warum auch immer) bewusst so einhalten wollen (aber vielleicht auch mal aus Nichtwissen daneben liegen) - deswegen  grundsätzlich..

Antwort 2:
Für die, die einige der Regeln (warum und welche auch immer) für sich nicht akzeptieren wollen und deswegen bewusst diese ignorieren oder brechen.


> Was dann danach kommt wäre dann evtl. Besatz  - und dieser stellt dann evtl. eine sinnvolle Verwertung des Fisches dar.


Was aber rechtlich wie organisatorisch noch nie Sache des Anglers, sondern immer des Bewirtschafters war, der Besatz...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> @ Ralle 24:
> 
> Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel und mir ist bewusst, dass Du damit nur deutlich machen wolltest, wie stumpfsinnig und dunkel die Vergangenheit und der "blinde" Gehorsam war!!!!



Nein, ich will damit deutlich machen, wie stumpfsinnig und gefährlich blinder Gehorsam heute immer noch* ist*. 

Ein Gesetz ist nicht sinnvoll, richtig und gut, weil es existiert.
Es muss einem übergeordneten Schutz der Gemeinschaft und/oder des Einzelnen dienen. Rein ideologisch oder lobbyistisch geprägte Gesetze sind ebenso gefährlich wie blinder Gehorsam und Obrigkeitshörigkeit. Sicher nicht immer in den Auswirkungen, jedoch ist die Grundvoraussetzung für wirklich schlimme Folgen an anderer Stelle erfüllt. 

Die Entnhahmepflicht in Bayern ist z.B. haargenau so ein unsinniges ideologisch und lobbyistisch geprägtes Gesetz. Mit der Einstellung, dass es nun mal zu befolgen ist, weil es da ist, ist der Ausdehnung auf andere Bundesländer Tür und Tor geöffnet.

So war es bisher mit den meisten unsinnigen Gesetzen wie Wettfischen, lebender Köderfisch, Hältern, C&R usw.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verallgemeinere das doch nicht so:
> Es gibt nunmal sowohl Bundesländer wie vor allem viele Bewirtschafter, welche die Entnahme JEDEN maßigen Fisches nunmal vorschreiben..


 
Da war überhaupt nichts verallgemeinert, ich habe lediglich den User D1985 angesprochen und auch nur für seinen Bereich geschrieben.



> Ähhh, dann hälst *Du dich* doch aber an die *Mindest*maße....
> 
> Sie sind dir allerdings für deine persönlioche Verwertung zu gering, daher entnimmst *Du* nur größere, die Du sinnvoll verwerten kannst.
> 
> Solange es *bei euch* also keine Entnahmepflicht für maßige Fische gibt, bist Du voll im Bereich des gesetzlich richtigen.


Wenn Du dich schon wieder angesprochen gefühlt hast, dann kann ich auch nichts dafür. Du bist hier ja nun nicht immer gemeint.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Da war überhaupt nichts verallgemeinert, ich habe lediglich den User D1985 angesprochen und auch nur für seinen Bereich geschrieben.


Ok, sorry dann.

Wusste nicht dass Du den kennst und weisst, welche Bedingungen gesetzlich wie vom Bewirtschafter an seinen Gewässern gelten und dass es da kein Rückwurfverbot gibt.

Sorry, wusst ich nicht..


----------



## Rotfeder48 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Sorry, dieser Thread ist Mist.|gr:
Ein Angelverein kann kein Gesetz erlassen!!!!
Auch die Auswahl des T.E. ist Mist, darum haben wir ja in Deutschland auch keine *echte *Demokratie.
Die Auswahl des T.E. erinnert doch schon stark,an Fragebögen aus Fahrschulen.Dort lernt man ja auch kein Auto fahren.
Mit dem Angelschein ist's dasselbe.Dort lernt man alles möglche,aber kein angeln.
Es sind immer Theoretiker die Gesetze entwerfen und es sind immer Praktiker die diese brechen.
Der Mensch ist ein soziales Geschöpf.Wann immer er auf eine Gemeinschaft stößt,paßt er sich an,gliedert sich ein.
Nichts anderes ist ein *echter *Angler auch. Er wandelt sich zu einem Teil (Mitglied) des Ganzen(die Natur).
Er braucht jetzt keinen Gedanken an Paragraphen verschwenden,er braucht keine Gesetze auswendig zu lernen.
Er erfüllt sie,ganz von selbst.
Beispiel: Ich sehe jede Nacht,wie die "Raubritter" in Autoschlangen auf dem Uferpfad *meines *"Baches" (MLK) *parken*.Und wütend ihre "Stöcke" ins Wasser hauen.
*Fisch & Fang*,ist ihr ganzes Denken.
Ich aber denke traurig über *meinen* Bach nach; das Wasser wird immer klarer,der Weißfisch verbuttet und der Aal stirbt aus.
Gestern Abend war ich wieder am *Bach* spinnen,der Kanal wirkte auf mich wie ein Friedhof,kein Auto,kein Angler,kein Fisch,nur ein Frachter "tuckerte" an mir vorüber.Das Wasser ist wieder so klar,daß ich sämtliche Steine sehe,auch alte ausgediente Anker und Schiffsschrauben kann ich erkennen. Etwas weiter südlich seh ich ein paar Badegäste schwimmen und ich denke noch: "lange keine Schwimmer mehr gedrillt." Aber sie winken mir zu und lächeln.Ich winke zurück und lächele auch. Jeder Sport-Angler hätte jetzt ihnen die Schuld dafür gegeben,daß kein Fisch beißt,aber ich weiß das besser und lächle. Ich leg mein Geschirr zur Seite und steck mir eine Zigarette an und denke nach. Da ! Unmittelbar vor meinen Füßen springt ein 50 Pfünder,so als winke er mir zu,als wollte er mir zurufen:"Sei wieder froh,wir sind alle noch da." Ich lächel wieder und pack ein,merke mir die Stelle und fahr zurück in die Zivilisation.
Dies ist nur eine Art des Feedbacks, was ich erhalte.
Wenn ich am Bach sitze,egal ob beim Absitz auf Aal,Stippen oder Spinnen, rufen ältere Passanten,schon oft von weitem mir zu: "Ein dickes Petri Heil." Das habe ich (auch) dem Internet zu verdanken. Aber dieser Thread sucht das alles wieder kaputt zu machen. Ich bin Mitglied im VDSF und auch in drei Landesverbänden(Niedersachsen,NRW und Bayern)ich gehöre auch einigen Vereinen an.Weder Ihnen,noch in diesem Thread werde ich sagen, was ich mit diesem oder jenen Fisch tue. Aber jedem Angler oder Nicht-Angler steh ich Rede und Antwort am Wasser über die Fischwaid. Denn erst am Wasser gibt die Gerätekunde,Gewässerkunde und Fischkunde einen Sinn. Dieser Thread ist m.E. Kontra.Produktiv,denn er entwirft wieder ein verwässerten Eindruck vom Angler.
Ein Angler der gegen Regeln und Erlässe handelt,will ja erst ein Angler werden.
Ein Angler aber, der "blind" Regeln und Erlässe folgt,wird nie ein Angler werden.
Wer nicht meine Meinung ist,muß ich leider eines besseren belehren.
Jeder von Euch,hat den Beweis meines Vortrages,ja in seiner  eigenen Tasche.
Jeder von Euch,jedenfalls der Großteil,ist Besitzer eines Passes vom VDSF ? Den schlagt bitte mal auf und liest mal die erste Seite. In diesem Sinne #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Rotfeder48 schrieb:


> Sorry, dieser Thread ist Mist.|gr:
> Ein Angelverein kann kein Gesetz erlassen!!!!



Ah so,na dann...

will ich mal Bezug auf die einzige kommentarwürdige Aussage nehmen.

Natürlich kann ein Verein keine Gesetze erlassen. aber er kann über das Gesetz hinausgehende Regeln festlegen, an die sich jeder Angler an diesem Gewässer zu halten hat. Das ist gutes Recht des jeweligen Fischereirechtinhabers und darum ist ein Großteil der die Angelfischerei betreffenden Gesetze auch völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@Rotfeder48

Wie heißt der Kanal noch mal, an dem dir fröhliche Fünfzigpfünder im Sprung zuwinken?


Zum Thema, ob diese Umfrage sonderlich repräsentativ ist, sei mal dahingestellt, ich persönlich halte es mit meiner eigenen Interpretation der Gesetze, möchte aber jedem anderen an's Herz legen, sich im Sinne des Allgemeinwohls strikt an bestehende Regeln zu halten!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Zum Thema, ob diese Umfrage sonderlich repräsentativ ist


Zum xten Male:
Der Anspruch wurde eh nie erhoben.....
Siehe Eingangsposting...


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@ Ralle 24: 
Schön, dass Du es mir nicht übel nimmst!!!! 


@ Rotfeder 48:
Es tut mir leid, aber ich habe selten erlebt, dass Jemand soviel schreibt und dennoch nix rüber gebracht hat und dann noch den Sinn von diesem Thread überhaupt nicht verstanden hat!!! Sorry, aber so empfinde ich das!!!

Und auch wenn das absolut NICHTS mit dem hiesigen Thema zu tun hat, muss ich doch Bewunderung aussprechen, dass Du bei einem springenden Fisch ein winken erkennst und auf einem Blick dann auch noch siehst, dass es ein 50 Pfünder ist!!! Ich bin begeistert, wohl die Augen von Flash geerbt!?!?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ein Verein keine Gesetze erlassen. aber er kann über das Gesetz hinausgehende Regeln festlegen, an die sich jeder Angler an diesem Gewässer zu halten hat. Das ist gutes Recht des jeweligen Fischereirechtinhabers und darum ist ein Großteil der die Angelfischerei betreffenden Gesetze auch völliger Unsinn.


 
Und stelle mal in den Raum, dass die von den Vereinen festgelegten Regeln i.d.R überflüssig sind und spätestens vor Gericht keinen Bestand mehr haben, wenn sie nicht einen fischereiwirtschaftlichen Grund haben.

Im Zweifel greifen immer die Gestze vor den Vereinsregeln.

Nehmen wir einmal das böse Bayern, mit der Entnahmepflicht für maßige Fische.

Erlässt dort ein Verein eine Fangbegrenzung und ein Angler fängt zufällig mehr (hat seine Angelmethode komplett umgestellt) als diese begrenzte Zahl. Nach Vereinsrecht müsste er den Fisch zurücksetzen, nach dem Fischereigesetz müsste er diesen Mitnehmen. Wirft der Verein ihn nun wegen überschreitung der maximalen Fangmeldung aus dem Verein und der Betroffene klagt dagegen, dann dürfte er nach meinem Dafürhalten Recht bekommen und der Verein müsste ihn wieder aufnehmen (auch, wenn er dann einen blöden Stand im Verein hätte).

Bei uns kann man sich mit einer triftigen und biologisch untermauerten Begründung eine Ausnahmegenehmigung von der Fischereibehörde einholen, um von den Gesetzlichen Regelungen abzuweichen. Dies kann man schon über die Hegeplananträge machen, z.B. für eine begrenzte Zeit bei Besatzmaßnahmen zur Wiedereinbürgerung, bedrohten Beständen oder ähnlich.


----------



## Duke Nukem (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Rotfeder48 schrieb:


> ...Ich leg mein Geschirr zur Seite und steck mir eine Zigarette an und denke nach. Da ! Unmittelbar vor meinen Füßen springt ein 50 Pfünder,so als winke er mir zu,als wollte er mir zurufen:"Sei wieder froh,wir sind alle noch da." Ich lächel wieder...



Ich sag nur "Finger weg von den Drogen" sonst wird das böse enden.


Andreas


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Tja...16 Seiten und zig Meinungen.Spinnen wir die Sache doch mal weiter ala was wäre wenn.....

Sollten die hier grösstenteils beschriebenen Handlungsweisen(sprich bei offensichtl.Gesetzesunsinn Auslegung nach eigenem Gusto) irgendwann mal doch im Bereich der Legalität liegen,was würde sich dadurch(ausser Rechtssicherheit)an den Gewässern und für die Anglerschaft eigentlich ändern ?

M.M.n. *nix*.
Es würde unter diesem Aspekt ja niemand dazu gezwungen, Fische zu releasen oder zu verwerten,Nachts angeln zu gehen,sich selbst "Küchenfenster"einzurichten etc.....bis auf die Rechtssicherheit bliebe nahezu alles wie bisher.Ausser das etliche vernagelte Chefideologen,Pseudonaturfreunde und andere übliche Verdächtige plötzlich nix mehr zu sagen hätten,angeln gehen die meist eh nicht..insofern schwer zu vernachlässigen.

 Hat der jetzige Zustand,nämlich die praktizierte Eigenverantwortung etwa für Chaos,Anarchie und Raubbau an den den Gewässern geführt ? Wohl kaum.

Insofern ist die Sturköpfigkeit,Uneinsichtigkeit und Naivität von Gesetzgeber/Verbänden eigentlich nur noch Bemittleidenswert.
Spätestens dann, wenn viele Angler unsinniges über Bord werfen und den eigenen Kopf benutzen,haben solche Institutionen schlichtweg versagt.
Meist bereits vorher...

Auch wenn dies natürlich keine repräsentative Umfrage ist,so könnte doch 
jeder für sich an seinem Gewässer mal hochrechnen,wer wann wie oft mal die (Unsinns)Regeln biegt.Ich glaube das sich da schon ein Trend abzeichnen würde.

Lieber Gesetzgeber,liebe Verbände..mal im Ernst,das Anglervolk verhöhnt euch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> M.M.n. *nix*.
> Es würde unter diesem Aspekt ja niemand dazu gezwungen, Fische zu releasen oder zu verwerten,Nachts angeln zu gehen,sich selbst "Küchenfenster"einzurichten etc.....bis auf die Rechtssicherheit bliebe nahezu alles wie bisher.Ausser das etliche vernagelte Chefideologen,Pseudonaturfreunde und andere übliche Verdächtige plötzlich nix mehr zu sagen hätten,angeln gehen die meist eh nicht..


:vik:|supergri:m#6:m|supergri:vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Oh je Thomas,zu früh gefreut...Logikfehler meinerseits.Genau diese Profilneurose der o.g.Gruppen ist ja der Grund für Nichtveränderung.Vergass ich ganz.

In vielen Jobs stünden solche Figuren ganz schnell wieder dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung....könnten ja in die Politik gehen,passt schon

Nur bei diesen dogmatischen Bremsklötzen läufts leider andersherum...da wirkt es wie Epoxydkleber auf dem Stuhl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Nicht dass ich das großartig anders sehen würde..


Aber ich fand eben, Du hast das gut auf den Punkt gebracht, wie einfach es sein könnte und bin ob dieser so einfachen, logischen und nachvollziehbaren Formulierung dann eben in Entzücken geraten .................

Darin liegt meine Freude begründet, nicht in der Erwartung guter Lobbyarbeit oder vernünftiger, anglerfreundlicher Funktionäre.......

Bin ja kein kompletter Phantast, nur weil ich mich ab und zu als Don Quichotte bezeichnen lasse..


----------



## smithie (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Oh je Thomas,zu früh gefreut...Logikfehler meinerseits.Genau diese Profilneurose der o.g.Gruppen ist ja der Grund für Nichtveränderung.Vergass ich ganz.
> 
> In vielen Jobs stünden solche Figuren ganz schnell wieder dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung....könnten ja in die Politik gehen,passt schon
> 
> Nur bei diesen dogmatischen Bremsklötzen läufts leider andersherum...da wirkt es wie Epoxydkleber auf dem Stuhl.


Hmpf, musste das jetzt sein?? Jetzt ist die ganze Lösung des Problems kaputt.....


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Tja, oder man hält es wie ein schlauer Mann mal sagte:

A: Manche Gesetze sind wie Werbung für mich - ich gehöre einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe.
B: Welche Zielgruppe?
A: Dumme Menschen.

|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



smithie schrieb:


> Hmpf, musste das jetzt sein?? Jetzt ist die ganze Lösung des Problems kaputt.....



Sorry:m,
zumindest liegt es aber nicht primär an uns das die Karre stockt|rolleyes


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tja, oder man hält es wie ein schlauer Mann mal sagte:
> 
> A: Manche Gesetze sind wie Werbung für mich - ich gehöre einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe.
> B: Welche Zielgruppe?
> ...



Ich sehe es zwar auch so, dass manche Gesetze für die Futt sind, aber Jemanden, der sich an die vorgegebenen Gesetze hält, zwangsläufig als dumm zu bezeichnen finde ich strikt deplaziert und zeugt auch nicht gerade von Intelligenz!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hast Du wohl falsch gelesen/verstanden........

Nicht die, welche Gesetze beachten, sind in dem Zitat als dumm bezeichnet worden..

Sondern die, für welche sie gemacht werden vom Gesetzgeber..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und stelle mal in den Raum, dass die von den Vereinen festgelegten Regeln i.d.R überflüssig sind und spätestens vor Gericht keinen Bestand mehr haben, wenn sie nicht einen fischereiwirtschaftlichen Grund haben.
> 
> Im Zweifel greifen immer die Gestze vor den Vereinsregeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du wohl falsch gelesen/verstanden........
> 
> Nicht die, welche Gesetze beachten, sind in dem Zitat als dumm bezeichnet worden..
> 
> Sondern die, für welche sie gemacht werden vom Gesetzgeber..



Naja, das kann man sehen wie man will und ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage!!

Für wen werden denn die Gesetze gemacht, vom Gesetzgeber??
Ich sage mal für's Volk und Du?

Und wenn dann Jemand schreibt, dass ein schlauer Mann mal gesagt hat.....Manche Gesetze sind wie Werbung für mich-ich gehöre einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe und die Zielgruppe sind dumme Menschen, kommen Wir wieder zu dem, was ich geschrieben habe!!!!!

Aber egal.......ich lege mich jetzt mal nicht mit einem Journalisten an!!! ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Für wen werden denn die Gesetze gemacht, vom Gesetzgeber??
> Ich sage mal für's Volk und Du?



Oha..Achtung,es gibt mittlerweile etliche Gesetze/Verordnungen etc.die nur auf gezielter Lobbyarbeit hin geschaffen wurden.Und ich könnte wetten auch gegen bares!

Und das ist nicht fürs Volk..denn das zahlt dabei drauf.
Nutzniesser dabei sind ganz andere...


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Draufzahlen muss man doch immer!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Draufzahlen muss man doch immer!!!!



Pessimist|supergri
OT on 
Nee,im Ernst..E10...fürs Volk?
Abschaffung herk.Glühlampen...fürs Volk?
Regelungen für den kriselnden €...fürs Volk?
und und und...

Draufzahlen gut und schön...aber bestimmte Kreise noch reicher und mächtiger zu machen ,als sie ohnehin schon sind?OT off


----------



## barschkönig (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Also ich achte auf Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, würde bei einigen Fischarten die Maße ehh viel höher machen aber das ist ne andere Sache.
Halte mich an alle bestehenden Gesetze die für mich einen Sinn ergeben. Ausnahme davon ist das Angeln nur auf Wurfweite. 
Ich angel öfters auf Distanz und das auch manchmal 400m in Ausnahmefällen, das kann ich aber nur machen wenn ich kein anderen Angler behindern würde. An den meisten Seen fische ich nur in der Nacht, weil am Tage einfach zuviele Bootsangler oder Touris unterwegs sind und es da nur konflikte gibt. In der Nacht hingegen stört es keinen, also gibt es keinen Ärger. Daher ist dieses Gesetz sinnlos, da man das selbst entscheiden muss ob man das machen kann oder nicht. Mir ist bis jetzt erst ein Boot in die Schnur gefahren und da konnte ich nichts dafür wenn 2 Touris mit nem Benzinmotor um 21:45 10 m am Ufer vorbeibrettern. 
Soetwas muss nicht geregelt werden, solche Dinge kann man dann selbst klären und wenn mir einmal früh am morgen ein Spinnangler in die Schnur wirft vom Boot, dann habe ich halt Pech gehabt und muss nachgeben. Angler die das dann nicht tun, haben ehh nichts am Wasser verloren


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich will wirklich niemanden hier als dumm bezeichnen - was ich sagen wollte ist eher, dass viele Gesetze für Leute geschaffen wurden, die anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind gesunden Menschenverstand zu benutzen. leider betreffen sie rein juristisch natürlich auch mich und meine Argumentation würde natürlich (juristisch) niemals von Belang sein.
#h


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Pessimist|supergri
> OT on
> Nee,im Ernst..E10...fürs Volk?
> Abschaffung herk.Glühlampen...fürs Volk?
> ...



Wie denn ändern?? Ich weiss es nicht und wage auch keine These, diesbezüglich!! 

Optimistischer als ich?? 
Dann erheiterte mich!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Optimistischer als ich??
> Dann erheiterte mich!!!!



Realist:m
Erleichtert vieles|supergri


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich will wirklich niemanden hier als dumm bezeichnen - was ich sagen wollte ist eher, dass viele Gesetze für Leute geschaffen wurden, die anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind gesunden Menschenverstand zu benutzen. leider betreffen sie rein juristisch natürlich auch mich und meine Argumentation würde natürlich (juristisch) niemals von Belang sein.
> #h



Ich wollte Dir auch nicht zu Nahe treten!!!! 

Schwamm drüber und jut is!!!! ;-))))


----------



## Aurikus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Realist:m
> Erleichtert vieles|supergri



Tja, realistisch bin ich auch!! Und die Realität sieht traurig aus!!!! ;-)
Aber lassen Wir das jetzt, führt ja sowieso in eine Sackgasse!!!


----------



## Mac69 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hi Ho,

auch wenn sich mir der konkrete Sinn dieser Umfrage nicht wirklich erschlisst,habe ich dennoch mit abgestimmt.
eindeutig NR:3

Schongebiet
*ja*
Entnahmezwang*:*
*Nein*
Angelzeiten*:*
betrifft mich nicht sollte es mal so sein *-ja*
Rutenbeschränkung:
*Ja*
Schonzeiten:
*Ja*
Schon/Mindestmass:
*Ja*
Köderverbot zb. lebender Köfi
*Ja*

im Prinzip halte ich mich an die wichtigsten und meiner Meinung nach sinnvollsten Dinge-der Rest entscheide ich für mich selber und trage ggf. die Konsequenzen.

@daci7..... die meisten Gesetze beim Angeln eben nicht aus dem Grund erlassen wurden XX % der Angler davon abzuhalten XY zu tun (Auch wenn das manch ein kurzsichtiger Schreihals vielleicht denken mag) , sondern eher um der Aufsichtsperson - die in 99% der Fälle "nach eigenem Ermessen handelt - einen juristischen Handlungsspielraum zu geben.

Entschieden wird eben dann am Wasser. Sieht Sheriff XYZ sieht, dass Herr Musterman wieder mal seinen Sohn angeln lässt wird er sich wahrscheinlich dazu entscheiden nichts zu machen. Sieht er aber wie Herr Musterman gezielt untermaßige Fische aus Laichschonbereichen fängt hat er 2309 Gesetze zur Hand.......

#6genau meine Meinung.
Da ich beide Seiten sehr gut kenne,kann ich das bestätigen.
Es werden hier zt. mehr und härtere Kontrollen gefordert-gut und schön.Man sollte aber nicht vergessen das auch nen Kontrolleur meistens bissle Denken kann und auch* muss* ......
Immer Mensch bleiben.......

Bei Vergehen gegen wirklich grundsätzliche Dinge
(was das im einzelnen ist wird jeder anders sehen)-sollte man besonders bei mehrmaligen Verstösen auch hart durchgreifen-aber bei vielen Dingen reicht auch ne freundliche Ansprache/Aufklärung.
Man gibt "uns" den Ermessensspielraum -und die meisten Aufseher nutzen die Möglichkeit-ist ein geben und nehmen.
Logisch es gibt auch völlige Korinthenkacker die nur weil sie nen "Sheriffstern" tragen meinen sie müssten die "welt" retten.
Das obengenannte Beispiel mit den mitangelnden Söhnen kenne ich gut ....ich freue mich immer darüber...ein junger Spund der in der Natur ist und sich vom Vater das angeln zeigen lässt....prima!!!
Natürlich kann man im Gespräch mit solchen Vätern auf manches hinarbeiten und möglichkeiten aufzeigen.
zb.Jugengruppe im Verein,Angelschein etc.pp.


In diesem Sinne 

Mac


----------



## thanatos (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

in der sbz aufgewachsen hat man es zwangsläufig lernen müssen nicht
erwischt zu werden,immer ein schnell ziehbares messer um die sehne
durchzuschneiden falls man die kontrolle zu spät bemerkt,ne spinnrute
ohne blinker ??-grade das grundblei abgerissen,nachts keine taschenlampe
-wer nicht gesehen wird,wird auch nicht kotrolliert,das erzieht zur absoluten ordnung in der angelkiste.kein radio,um rechtzeitig den 
köder von der angel zu entfernen,denn der aufenthalt auf dem wasser
war ja nicht verboten.ansonsten halte ich mich an schonzeiten und mindestmaße,nicht aber an höchstmaße.(fest gelegt vom pächter:um
keinen karpfenbesatz kaufen zu müssen schonmaß bei karpfen ab 70cm-es giebt in seinen gewässern aber keine kleineren mehr)
ich habe generell nichts gegen c&r,und die methoden und meinungen
anderer angler,aber sie sollen doch nicht der meinung sein das
sie das einzig richtige tun und es anderen unbedingt aufdrängeln wollen.
solange niemand der natur und seinen mitmenschen einen schaden
zufügt soll er doch machen was er will.neulich hat mir jemand zu 
erklären versucht ,ich hätte sein fangfoto aufgefressen weil der fisch
zuerst bei mir gebissen hat-bin ich nun wirklich der schlechtere angler?
habe ich ihm einen schaden zugefügt ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



> Bei Vergehen gegen wirklich grundsätzliche Dinge
> (was das im einzelnen ist wird jeder anders sehen)-sollte man besonders bei mehrmaligen Verstösen auch hart durchgreifen-aber bei vielen Dingen reicht auch ne freundliche Ansprache/Aufklärung.


Naja, das öffnet eben dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor - ich erinner mich noch wie es gegen unliebsame Angler in Hamburg, die Stress mit dem Verband wegen dessen Umdeutung des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfoschen hatten, wahre Kontrollorgien abgezogen wurde. Im Forum Verbände und Politik bei uns nachzulesen....

Besser wär es allemal, statt immer mehr und immer mehr nicht nachvollziehbarer Gesetze und Regelungen diese auf das nötigste Maß zu beschränken und vor allem alles:
Was Bewirtschafter regeln können, muss ja nicht im Gesetz stehen (Nachtangelverbot etc...)..


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser wär es allemal, statt immer mehr und immer mehr nicht nachvollziehbarer Gesetze und Regelungen diese auf das nötigste Maß zu beschränken und vor allem alles:
> Was Bewirtschafter regeln können, muss ja nicht im Gesetz stehen (Nachtangelverbot etc...)..



Sowas denke ich mir auch immer - wenigere und einfachere Regeln (die eventuell sogar Sinn machen) und dann von mir aus auch strengere Kontrollen.

Was das Nachtangelverbot angeht blick ich eh nicht durch - da soll laut Aussage die Natur vor den Horden nachtangelnder Barbaren geschützt werden und das mit einem generellen Nachtangelverbot?
Anstatt es den Gewässerbetreibern selbst zu überlassen wirklich schützenswerte Gebiete für das Nachtangeln zu sperren werden direkt auch mal Stadtkanäle andere urbane Gewässer und Angelteiche also "Nutzflächen" für gerade dieses Hobby vor uns geschützt? Ein Schelm wer böses denkt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Naja, das Schlimmste ist ja nicht sdas Nachtangelverbot als solches - Das Schlimmste ist, dass die Verbände in B-W sich gegen die Abschaffung einsetzen, die von einer der letzten Regierungen ja mal gewollt war...

Ist es da dann ein Wunder, wenn immer mehr unsinniger Restriktionen kommen, wenn die "Interessenvertreter" die Angler schon für so gefährlich halten, dass man die nachts nicht rauslassen sollte??


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es da dann ein Wunder, wenn immer mehr unsinniger Restriktionen kommen, wenn die "Interessenvertreter" die Angler schon für so gefährlich halten, dass man die nachts nicht rauslassen sollte??



So simpel doof sind die gar nicht, die strengen sich da schon mehr an.

Deren Denke:

_Wenn man nachts nicht angeln darf, muss nachts auch nicht kontrolliert werden, weil ja dann keiner da sein kann, der gegen das Fischereirecht verstößt._


So, wer findet den Fehler ?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Grins - komm doch Funktionären und Gesetzgebern nicht mit Logik - dass Schwarzangler froh sind, wnn nachts keine regulären Angler da sind und  die lieber da angeln als dort, wo reguläre Angler sind, ist doch klar - ausser in Politik und Verbänden eben..

Angesichts solchen Unfugs seitens Gesetzgeber und Verbänden  - um die Kurve zum Thema wieder zu kriegen - ists doch kein Wunder, wenn so viele Angler Gesetze und Regeln eher als selber auszulegende Empfehlung denn als strikt einzuhalten sehen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Da werden wir wohl heute noch die 500 Stimmen schaffen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Na komm - die 5 Stimmen noch, dann kann ich mal langsam mit der nächsten Abstimmung anfangen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So simpel doof sind die gar nicht, die strengen sich da schon mehr an.
> 
> Deren Denke:
> 
> ...



ICH !!!*freu*

Ist doch aber eine Super Idee..so haben die echten Schwarzangler das Gewässer wenigstens für sich:m
Endlich in Ruhe fischen...|supergri


----------



## Mac69 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hi Ho,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, das öffnet eben dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor - ich erinner mich noch wie es gegen unliebsame Angler in Hamburg, die Stress mit dem Verband wegen dessen Umdeutung des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfoschen hatten, wahre Kontrollorgien abgezogen wurde.............


 
Natürlich besteht beim "Ermessenspielraum" diese Gefahr-keine Frage.
Was in HH abgegangen ist war "Verbandpolitisch" anscheinend gewollt bzw. "angewiesen" 
Da wurde nen "Kontrollorgan" missbraucht um "Abweichler auf Kurs" bzw."Querulanten kalt zu stellen.......
Ich habe es nicht kapiert warum sich manche "Kollegen" vor den Karren haben spannen lassen.
Das gleiche kann passieren wenn nen Hardliner von der Fischereibehörde ,der sich Buchstabentreu an die Verordnungen hält und sie 1/1 anwendet, zusammen mit anderen "gemässigten Kollegen" kontrolliert.......da kann es schnell passieren das man nen heulenden 10 jährigen Bengel "jagd und langmacht mit allen Registern" weil er ne kleine Ukelei gefangen hat und dazu nicht berechtigt war........

.........Besser wär es allemal, statt immer mehr und immer mehr nicht nachvollziehbarer Gesetze und Regelungen diese auf das nötigste Maß zu beschränken und vor allem alles:Was Bewirtschafter regeln können, muss ja nicht im Gesetz stehen (Nachtangelverbot etc )......

Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu !!solange wir die Situation aber nicht haben ,halte ich den "Ermessensspielraum" für so wichtig"

Zum Nachtangelverbot an manchen Gewässern:
Meistens ausgemachte Dummfug......

Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_Deren Denke:_
_Wenn man nachts nicht angeln darf, muss nachts auch nicht kontrolliert werden, weil ja dann keiner da sein kann, der gegen das Fischereirecht verstößt......._

_Ach du auch hier?*fg:q_

_seh ich das ähnlich nen anderen nachvollziebaren Grund kann ich sonst auch nicht erkennen...._
_hm,vielleicht gönnt man den Fischereiaufsehern ihren Schlaf ......würde zu deiner Logik passen*schmunzel_

_Gruss_

_Mac_


----------



## Jose (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ICH !!!*freu*
> 
> Ist doch aber eine Super Idee..so haben die echten Schwarzangler das Gewässer wenigstens für sich:m
> Endlich in Ruhe fischen...|supergri




...back to the roots :m

(für die hacken-fraktion)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Gucke da, nen Tag unterwegs und schon sind die 500 geknackt ;-))
Klasse..


----------



## haarp1988 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich würde nie einen wirklich kapitalen Zander entnehmen, denn der weiß wie er sich und seine brut zu schützen hat... wenn nur noch mittelmäßige Zander drin sind ist  nicht mehr viel mit brut, wenn der dicke 1 m + Hecht vorbeikommt


----------



## ernie1973 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



haarp1988 schrieb:


> Ich würde nie einen wirklich kapitalen Zander entnehmen, denn der weiß wie er sich und seine brut zu schützen hat... wenn nur noch mittelmäßige Zander drin sind ist  nicht mehr viel mit brut, wenn der dicke 1 m + Hecht vorbeikommt



Sehr lobenswert, ABER:

der Zander bewacht sein Nest mit den Eiern - vor Laichräubern & Verschmutzung - aber meines Wissens nach nicht mehr die Brut, nachdem sie aus den Eiern raus ist!

Da der Hecht kein Laichräuber ist und der Zander die Jungfische nicht mehr weiter bewacht, scheint Dein Argument diesbezüglich etwas ins Leere zu gehen!

...nur so am Rande...

Ernie


----------



## paulmeyers (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Außer das große Zander große und viele Eier legen und seine weitergegeben Gene wichtiger sind als die eines mittleren Zander.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Wie kommst du denn darauf?|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Außer das große Zander große und viele Eier legen und seine weitergegeben Gene wichtiger sind als die eines mittleren Zander.




Die Eier alter Fische verlieren an Qualität.

Die Gene sind auch nicht wichtiger!
Ein kleiner oder mittlerer Zander aus direkter Abstammung des großen, hat auch die selben Gene.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Dass es für die Abstimmung wurscht ist, warum eienr Gesetze/Regeln befolgt oder nicht, habt ihr schon mitgekriegt???


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Klar.:m

Manches kann man aber einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die ca. 80 % derer, die hier angeben sich nicht immer an die Gesetze zu halten dazu stehen, dass (von mir aus vergangenen Diskussionen heraus geschätzte) 80 % der Angler sich flächendeckende Kontrollen und harte Strafen wünschen. 

Da gibt es doch gewaltige Schnittmengen, die sich durch die herbeigesehnten Kontrollen selbst an den Haken der Justiz hängen oder aber sich von Ihrer individuellen Auslegung und Beachtung der Gesetze trennen müssten.


----------



## Aurikus (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klar.:m
> 
> Manches kann man aber einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.



Hauptsache Deiner steht von ganz alleine!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Hauptsache Deiner steht von ganz alleine!!!!



Näää....muss erst ne Schwester  nachhelfen.


Das möchte ich auch wissen.|kopfkrat#t:q


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch gewaltige Schnittmengen, die sich durch die  herbeigesehnten Kontrollen selbst an den Haken der Justiz hängen oder  aber sich von Ihrer individuellen Auslegung und Beachtung der Gesetze  trennen müssten.


----------



## teddy- (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

ich wünsch mir schon mehr kontrollen außer bei mir |kopfkrat |supergri

zb. kenn ich ein alteren opa der mit bis zu 7 angeln auf sein boot sitzt und alle aale mitnimmt wo ich schon gern mal wo anrufen würde da wünsch ich mir mal ne schöne kontrolle aber naja ich laß ihn halt machen auf seine alten tage er kennt es nicht anders 


gruß


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die ca. 80 % derer, die hier angeben sich nicht immer an die Gesetze zu halten dazu stehen, dass (von mir aus vergangenen Diskussionen heraus geschätzte) 80 % der Angler sich flächendeckende Kontrollen und harte Strafen wünschen.
> 
> Da gibt es doch gewaltige Schnittmengen, die sich durch die herbeigesehnten Kontrollen selbst an den Haken der Justiz hängen oder aber sich von Ihrer individuellen Auslegung und Beachtung der Gesetze trennen müssten.



Gute Frage.  

Ich denke mal, dies liegt an der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Ob ich nun als Angler einen Untermaßigen Zander mit tief geschluckten Haken (Tier ist nicht mehr zu retten) mitnehme oder als Schwarzangler am See sitze, ist in meinen Augen schon ein Unterschied.
Oder als Angler gerade frisch eingesetzte untermaßige Karpfen dem Gewässer entnehme, etc.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



teddy- schrieb:


> ich wünsch mir schon mehr kontrollen außer bei mir |kopfkrat |supergri



Ich glaube das ist die erste absolut unanfechtbare und glaubhafte Aussage in diesem Trööt.:m

Nutzt Dir aber nix, denn das kannst Du Dir ja nun wirklich nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> 
> Ich denke mal, dies liegt an der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
> Ob ich nun als Angler einen Untermaßigen Zander mit tief geschluckten Haken (Tier ist nicht mehr zu retten) mitnehme oder als Schwarzangler am See sitze, ist in meinen Augen schon ein Unterschied.
> Oder als Angler gerade frisch eingesetzte untermaßige Karpfen dem Gewässer entnehme, etc.



Nene, so nicht.

Es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob jemand im Laden ein Päckchen Kaugummies klaut, oder jemanden erschießt. Vor Gericht landen beide.


----------



## teddy- (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@ralle24

Nutzt Dir aber nix, denn das kannst Du Dir ja nun wirklich nicht aussuchen.[/QUOTE]


dann muß ich da durch als lurch|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nene, so nicht.
> 
> Es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob jemand im Laden ein Päckchen Kaugummies klaut, oder jemanden erschießt. Vor Gericht landen beide.




"Nene, so nicht."
Versteh ich jetzt nicht.  |kopfkrat

Möglich, aber das Strafmaß ist unterschiedlich.

Erfahrungsgemäß aber wird oftmals beim Schwarzangler nichts unternommen und beim Angler mit dem untermaßigen Zander nen Aufstand gemacht. (Um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben)
(Erfahrung aus meinem scheixx Verein)


----------



## Kami (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist die erste absolut unanfechtbare und glaubhafte Aussage in diesem Trööt.:m
> 
> Nutzt Dir aber nix, denn das kannst Du Dir ja nun wirklich nicht aussuchen.



Doch, indem man selbst Fischereiaufseher wird.


----------



## teddy- (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Kami schrieb:


> Doch, indem man selbst Fischereiaufseher wird.




naja wenn dann die polente kommt wirds doppelt teuer


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



teddy- schrieb:


> naja wenn dann die polente kommt wirds doppelt teuer



Du sagst es.
"WENN"


----------



## Aurikus (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@ Ralle 24:
Ich habe mich schon dazu geäußert, mache es aber gerne nochmal!!

Ich halte mich nicht an alle Gesetze, wünsche mir dennoch schärfere Kontrollen und nehme jegliche Bestrafungen in kauf, bzw. ich würde meine "kleinen" Gesetzesbrüche einstellen!!!
Für mich ist es wichtiger, dass die Schwarzangler, die Gruppierungen von 10 Mann mit gefühlten 100 Ruten und Diejenigen die einfach ALLES in die Tüte schmeissen (ohne zu töten), endlich mal richtig bestraft werden!!!!!!!

Aber das ist Wunschdenken und ja, auch ich denke drüber nach, selbst Kontrolletti zu werden und wenn es gesundheitlich passt, nehme ich das gewiss in Angriff!!! Auch wenn ich dann kein Gesetzloser mehr sein kann!?


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Kami schrieb:


> Doch, indem man selbst Fischereiaufseher wird.


 
Ja , da kann man sich dann ja selber kontrollieren
Sozusagen, Kontrolle total

Gruß A.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Kami schrieb:


> Doch, indem man selbst Fischereiaufseher wird.




Gibts den Job überhaupt noch?Bin zuletzt im März kontrolliert worden..............März 2011#d


----------



## ernie1973 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gibts den Job überhaupt noch?Bin zuletzt im März kontrolliert worden..............März 2011#d



Ist zumeist ein Ehrenamt - evtl. mit kleiner Aufwandsentschädigung & im Idealfall mit kostenlosen Fortbildungen!

Richtig hauptberuflich gibt es nur sehr sehr wenige Kontrolleure - je nach Bundesland!

Ernie


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ist zumeist ein Ehrenamt - evtl. mit kleiner Aufwandsentschädigung & im Idealfall mit kostenlosen Fortbildungen!
> 
> Richtig hauptberuflich gibt es nur sehr sehr wenige Kontrolleure - je nach Bundesland!
> 
> Ernie




Ja Ernie,war mir schon klar...nur soll unsereins sich ernsthaft Gedanken über die eigene Auslegung von Regeln machen,wenn ja nicht einmal genug Kontrollen für die "richtigen" Rutenganoven vorhanden sind?WaPo..dito.Wenns hoch kommt, winken die freundlich und weg sind sie..und die Flitzpiepen mit 5 Zandern a 39,5 cm in der Tüte lachen sich tot#d


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gibts den Job überhaupt noch?Bin zuletzt im März kontrolliert worden..............März 2011#d



Ausser Ärger bringt dieser Job auch nichts ein.
Die Motivation lässt schnell nach.

Ich bin in den 80igern zuletzt kontrolliert worden.  Und ich geh min. alle 4 Wochen angeln.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ja Ernie,war mir schon klar...nur soll unsereins sich ernsthaft Gedanken über die eigene Auslegung von Regeln machen,wenn ja nicht einmal genug Kontrollen für die "richtigen" Rutenganoven vorhanden sind?WaPo..dito.Wenns hoch kommt, winken die freundlich und weg sind sie..und die Flitzpiepen mit 5 Zandern a 39,5 cm in der Tüte lachen sich tot#d




Ich habe mal nachgehakt, WIE man in Köln zum Kontrolleur wird - da gibt es nämlich für alle 3 Rheinkilometer *EINEN* - und zusätzlich sogar 2-3, die das ganze kölner Rheinufer kontrollieren...plus WaschPO, SchuPO & Ordnungsamt, die theoretisch auch kontrollieren KÖNNTEN...also - auf dem Papier gibt es diese bestellten Kontrolleure zumindest....)).

Aber - ohne Vorschlag eines KÖLNER Angelvereins wird man nicht bestellt - und nur um Arbeit & Ärger zu haben trete ich nicht noch einem Verein in Köln bei (mein Angelverein ist ausserhalb!).

Aber - so rosig stelle ich mir die Aufgabe auch nicht vor - bin halt´ nur ohnehin oft mit Hund am Rhein unterwegs & hätte das gemacht!

DENN - von den vielen Kontrolleuren, die da bestellt SIND, hat man teilweise seit den 80 ´ern nichts gehört und gesehen!

Aber - wenn die Fischereibehörde meint, dass der momentane Zustand ausreicht, dann kümmert´s mich auch nicht weiter!

Ich gehe nun weiterhin einfach angeln - halte mich an die Regeln & grinse mir immer wieder einen, bei dem, was man am Wasser so alles sieht!

Ernie


----------



## Aurikus (26. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Das stimmt nicht so ganz, Ernie!
Da ich mich diesbezüglich auch schon mal bei der  Rheinfischereigenossenschaft erkundigt habe, kann ich Dir sagen, dass die mittlerweile auch Ausserhalb von Vereinen, Leute für den Posten suchen!! Und honoriert wird es mit einem Generalerlaubnisschein für den Rhein!! Was dies speziell bedeutet kann ich nur spekulieren! Aber es lässt vermuten, dass man so gut wie Überall fischen darf!? 

Hier ab dem dritten Absatz zu lesen.......

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/angelfischerei/fischereiaufsicht/


----------



## Mac69 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hi Ho,



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - so rosig stelle ich mir die Aufgabe auch nicht vor - bin halt´ nur ohnehin oft mit Hund am Rhein unterwegs & hätte das gemacht!
> DENN - von den vielen Kontrolleuren, die da bestellt SIND, hat man teilweise seit den 80 ´ern nichts gehört und gesehen!
> Ernie


 
Da muss ich dir beipflichten ;-)
Wer es macht, sollte es *nie* wegen etwaiger "Aufwandsentschädigung,"Fortbildungen",
wegen der "chicen" Marke/Ausweiss,
der "Dankbarkeit" von anderen ,
dem"Ansehen"
seinem Ego,
oder den "Sonderrechten" tun !

Während ich das schreibe frage ich mich wirklich warum man es tut*schmunzel.
Man muss schon nen ziemlicher Idealist sein um den Posten zu machen.
Bei mir war die Entscheidung damals logisch-Gewässerwart und nen Hund der viel Auslauf brauchte-ideale Voraussetzungen- also.
Da ich eh dauernd am Wasser war und man mich auch ziemlich "gedrängt" hat-habe ich es halt gemacht ;-)

Das es viele "inaktive" Aufseher gibt, hat oft am Alter,dem Ärger den dieser "Job"mit sich bringt,der Gefahr die man nicht unterschätzen sollte,der mangelnden Zeit etc. zu tun.
Viele haben es gemacht, und gemerkt ,das Theorie und Wirklichkeit oft weit auseinander liegen.
Dazu kommt das "früher" manches einfacher war und der Umgang untereinander stressfreier war-heutzutage sind die Sitten recht rauh.
Ich kann zt. Argumente verstehen  wie:
Ich riskier doch nicht meine Gesundheit für andere,handel mir Ärger ein -bin immer der Buhmann und bekomme es nicht mal wirklich gedankt,also wozu soll ich noch Aufsicht machen........
Ich kenne ne Menge Aufseher die Jahrelang nicht mehr kontrolliert haben aus den oben genannten Gründen-daher gibt es reichlich Aufseher ....auf dem Papier ......

Auch bei mir sind die Kontrollgänge weniger geworden was aber eher im Zeitmangel /Familie begründet ist.

Warum ich es dennoch tue?
Ich bin wahrscheinlich nen unverbesserlicher Idealist*schmunzel

Ich kann nur jedem raten -wenn einer sich für den "job" interessiert-sollte er sich genau erkundigen -und wissen warauf er sich einlässt und abwägen.
Wer damit Leben kann soll es tun ,den aktive Aufseher werden immer gesucht und sind auch notwendig!!

In diesem Sinne

Mac


----------



## olafjans (1. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

- Untermaßige, die kaputtgehen, verbuddel ich nicht, sondern esse sie.
- Maßige gehen, je nach Fischart, oft zurück, da ich für ein Küchenfenster bin und ein Meterhecht wesentlich wertvoller für das Gewässer ist, als ein 50er.
- Lebenden Köderfisch benutze ich nicht, aber hab nichts gegen seine Verwendung, wie es in vielen Eutopäischen Ländern auch erlaubt ist.
- Rutenanzahl überschreite ich manchmal, wenn ich z.B. seit 10 Stunden keinen einzigen Biss hatte, dann kommt schon mal eine weitere Rute raus (bin auch schon mit einer Rute zuviel von Der Polizei kontrolliert worden, der eine wollte schon eine Anzeige aufnehmen, aber sein Vorgesetzter , auch Angler, meinte, lass ihn doch, wenn er seit 10 Std. keinen einzigen Fisch hat).
- Anfütterverbot ist wohl generll was für Leute, die über Wochen 10 Kg pro Tag füttern, wenn ich aber in 2 Tagen insgesammt ein Kilo fütter und Brassen ohne Ende am Platz sind, weiss ich, dass ich dem Gewässer wohl kaum schade.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht so ganz, Ernie!
> Da ich mich diesbezüglich auch schon mal bei der  Rheinfischereigenossenschaft erkundigt habe, kann ich Dir sagen, dass die mittlerweile auch Ausserhalb von Vereinen, Leute für den Posten suchen!! Und honoriert wird es mit einem Generalerlaubnisschein für den Rhein!! Was dies speziell bedeutet kann ich nur spekulieren! Aber es lässt vermuten, dass man so gut wie Überall fischen darf!?
> 
> Hier ab dem dritten Absatz zu lesen.......
> ...




...in der Theorie vielleicht - aber spätestens bei der guten Frau der unteren Fischereibehörde endet diese Theorie!

Ich war seinerzeit u.a. auch beratend für die RFG mal tätig und weil ich "Vereinslos" in Köln war, kam eine Bestellung trotz schriftlicher Empfehlung der *RFG* nicht in Frage - aus FORMALEN Gründen, weil nur jemand zum Kontrolleur bestellt werden kann, der von einem KÖLNER VEREIN vorgeschlagen wurde!

Ich wurde von der RFG vorgeschlagen & das ging laut Fischereibehörde nicht - wofür ich rückblickend SEHR DANKBAR bin, weil ich mich mit diesem Mist echt nicht mehr rumärgern möchte, sondern einfach angeln will, wenn mal Zeit ist!



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hochholen, mal sehen ob noch ein paar dazukommen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Also einige Vorschriften in unserem Verein sind ja der größte Dreck 
Anfüttern verboten , Beifütter ist aber erlaubt ! Gut dann nehm ich halt ne Rute mit setz mich ans wasser werf mein Hartmais, Weizen und noch n paar Boilies, hinterher, in den Weiher und gut is ! Sagt keiner was macht keiner was !
Genauso ist es mit dem bis 1.00 Uhr Aalangeln erlaubt ?!
Dann geh ich halt mit Wurm auf Karpfen ! und Köder werden bei uns eh nicht kontrolliert .
Und den etzten Kontrolleur , der zu mir kam , kam nur , weil meine Rute durch ne Fisch schon halb im Wasser lang  Dann fragte er : Na, wo ist denn deine Begleitperson? Bin allein , darf ich auch . Er: Achso ok . Viel Glück noch . Das sind "Kontrollen".


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

|muahah:

Da ist man mal eine Zeit lang offline, und dann kommt so was!!!

Ich lach mich schlapp!

Wenn ich dran denke, was ich mir hier vor ein paar Monaten noch anhören muße, weil ich den gesunden Menschenverstand über bedingungslose Gesetzestreue gestellt habe... #d

Dabei handhabt das hier die überwiegende Mehrheit genauso... 

:mUnd wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann haben sich hier, ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu wollen, einige meiner schärfsten Kritiker hier geoutet...
|kopfkratBei einigen Formulierungen mußte ich ja sogar über die Verletztung von Urheberrechten nachdenken!

DANKE Thomas!
Deine Umfrage gibt mir den Glauben an die Menschheit wieder...

#h 
Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Mein Resultat bisher:
Gute 82% outen sich als Quasi-Gesetzes- & -Regel-Brecher.

Wenn Thomas, Ralle und einige andere sich jedoch Don Quichotte-gleich den Windmühlen unsinniger Regelungen und Gesetze entgegenwerfen, werden sie als Dauer-Nörgler, Nestbeschmutzer, Querulanten, Nervensägen,... beschimpft.

Sollte dem einen oder anderen "Kritiker" mal kurz zu denken geben.
|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (20. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mein Resultat bisher:
> Gute 82% outen sich als Quasi-Gesetzes- & -Regel-Brecher.
> 
> Wenn Thomas, Ralle und einige andere sich jedoch Don Quichotte-gleich den Windmühlen unsinniger Regelungen und Gesetze entgegenwerfen, werden sie als Dauer-Nörgler, Nestbeschmutzer, Querulanten, Nervensägen,... beschimpft.
> ...




sind die sancho panzas :m


----------



## Katteker (20. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mein Resultat bisher:
> Gute 82% outen sich als Quasi-Gesetzes- & -Regel-Brecher.



Und? War was? Zumindest etwas interessantes?

Ist es bei anderen Gesetzen in unserer schönen BRD, welche viele Bürger betreffen, anders? 
Verbreitetes Beispiel: Unser liebes Töfftöff, alias: Das Auto, der Verkehr, und die dazugehörige Rechtsprechung.


----------



## Katteker (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn Thomas, Ralle und einige andere sich jedoch Don Quichotte-gleich den Windmühlen unsinniger Regelungen und Gesetze entgegenwerfen, werden sie als Dauer-Nörgler, Nestbeschmutzer, Querulanten, Nervensägen,... beschimpft.



Jetzt muss der gute Don Quichotte also auch noch für den Kreuzzug herhalten...

Ähm:

Sie kämpfen also gegen nicht vorhandene Feinde?!


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@Katteker, ja, hast völlig recht.
Karre und der Verkehr (der mit dem PKW) laufen ähnlich.

Rechtliche Relevanz muss man berücksichtigen:
Das Wegschmeissen einer Madenpackung oder das zu schnell Fahren ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Angeln mit Lebend-KöFi oder angesoffen Fahren eine Straftat.
Bei den meisten anderen Regel- & Gesetzes-Brüchen ist es eher Letzteres.

Steuerhinterziehung wird ähnlich Lax gesehen, wird aber extrem heftig bestraft.

Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????
Eine Frage des Risikos, der Sichtweise, des Strafmaßes, des Straftatbestands,...?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mein Resultat bisher:
> Gute 82% outen sich als Quasi-Gesetzes- & -Regel-Brecher.
> 
> Wenn Thomas, Ralle und einige andere sich jedoch Don Quichotte-gleich den Windmühlen unsinniger Regelungen und Gesetze entgegenwerfen, werden sie als Dauer-Nörgler, Nestbeschmutzer, Querulanten, Nervensägen,... beschimpft.
> ...



Das siehst Du völlig falsch.

"Ich" kann für mich entscheiden was richtig und falsch ist. "Ich" brauche keine Gesetze und Kontrollen. Ergo muss "Ich" mich auch nicht dran halten.

Aber "die anderen" das sind die bösen Buben, die müssen kontrolliert und reglementiert werden, weil sonst die Hunnen über unsere Gewässer herfallen. 
|rolleyes

Geht klar aus der Diskrepanz zwischen about 80% halten sich nicht an alle Gesetze und about 80% fordern flächendeckende Kontrollen und harte Sanktionen hervor.


----------



## Katteker (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Katteker, ja, hast völlig recht.
> Karre und der Verkehr (der mit dem PKW) laufen ähnlich.
> 
> Rechtliche Ralevanz muss man berücksichtigen:
> ...



Hab grade ne längere Antwort getippt, mir hat aber son Forenupdate-, Datenbankaktualisierungs-, Datensicherungsupdatedingenskirchen einen Strich durch die Antwort gemacht. Kurz: Mein Text ist weg.

Ich schreib morgen nochmal neu, versprochen. Jetzt geh ich ins Bett.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

_*Gröööööööööööööl*

_Bin ja selten um die Uhrzeit online, aber das kenn ich auch! :m


----------



## Perch-Noob (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund-Unsinn bei Angelgesetzen;
> - die Vorschriften entsprechen größtenteils nicht der gelebten Realität, nicht dem Empfinden der Menschen, unserer Kultur, unserem Naturverständnis, unserer Ethik, sind in der Sache oft faktisch unsinnig bis kontraproduktiv-.
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber und die anhängende Justiv versagen, Politik & Interessensvertretung sowieso.
> Es ist Usus, dass viele Gesetze ignoriert, missachtet, gebrochen werden und jeder weiß und akzeptiert das.



Sehr treffend beschrieben.

80% halten sich nicht daran, 15% sind zu feige zuzugeben das sie´s nicht tun und die anderen 5% sind Idealisten oder höhere Vereinsmitglieder bzw. Kontrolleure, welche es sich nicht erlauben können, zu sagen das sie sich selbst nicht 100% an die Vorschriften halten|smash:.

Ein Großteil unserer Gesetzgebung ist antiquiert wie die Sektsteuer, von Außenstehenden ohne jeglicher Erfahrung festgelegt oder einfach nur sinnfrei.

Gruß


----------



## Thunfischer (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

es ist eigentlich schade das es bei uns in deutschland keine einheitlichen angelgesetze gibt. beim brandungsangeln letztes jahr auf fehmarn / staberhuk wurden wir kontrolliert was ich als richtig empfand. da war es nocht nicht mit der abgabe von 10€ wenn man brandungsangeln, oder aber trollingangeln ausgeübt hatte. dieses jahr 2012 ist es nun so. ich habe mir in heiligenhafen im baltic angelladen diese 10€ abgabe geholt. wenn sie denn der hege und pflege des fischbestandes zugute kommt soll es mir recht sein. aber ob dem so ist,...??????


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thunfischer schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich schade das es bei uns in deutschland keine einheitlichen angelgesetze gibt. beim brandungsangeln letztes jahr auf fehmarn / staberhuk wurden wir kontrolliert was ich als richtig empfand. da war es nocht nicht mit der abgabe von 10€ wenn man brandungsangeln, oder aber trollingangeln ausgeübt hatte. dieses jahr 2012 ist es nun so. ich habe mir in heiligenhafen im baltic angelladen diese 10€ abgabe geholt. wenn sie denn der hege und pflege des fischbestandes zugute kommt soll es mir recht sein. aber ob dem so ist,...??????


Kurze Nachfragen:
Wat? Wie? Hä? |kopfkrat


----------



## danbob (23. September 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich halte mich an alle Einschränkungen (Schonmaß, Schonzeit etc.) die es so gibt. Ändern der Regeln kommt für mich vor allem dann in Frage wenn es um die Achtung vor der Kreatur geht.
Mir erschließt sich in diesem Zusammenhang z.B. nicht wieso Leute sich ereifern wenn ein Zander nicht zurückgesetzt wird und diese Leute gleichzeitig kein Problem damit haben, ihre halbtoten Köderfische im Eimerchen spazieren zu tragen weil es ja nur Barsche oder Ukels sind. Das ließe sich jetzt noch um ein paar Punkte erweitern.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Mal wieder unsere Abstimmungen in Erinnerung bringen....


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Bestes Beispiel:
Köderfische über Nacht gehältert.
Mit Sicherheit schlag ich die 2 Köfis, die ich nich gebraucht hab dann ab - haha.
Natürlich wenn ich seh das wird nix mehr mit denen werden sie erlöst.
Aber quicklebendig kommen sie wieder ins Wasser.
Schonmaße und Schonzeiten jedoch sind absolut sinnvoll.
Aber ich setz auch nen Fisch zurück, dessen Schonzeit eig. vorbei is, und ich mitnehmen müsste, obwohl er noch voller Laich is.

Auch am See:
Wir dürfen nur von Herbst bis Frühjahr mim Boot raus.
Leider kann ich meine Karpfenstellen in der Seemitte aber nich mit Partikeln befüttern.
Also mim Boot rausgefahrn und abgekippt.
Es stört ja keinen, wenn ich 10 Minuten Futter rausbring.
Anders isses natürlich, wenn ich stundenlang mit der Rute in der Hand rumkurv.
Auch lass ich mal beim Feedern n Nichtscheinbesitzer drillen.

Auch mit 2 Ruten.
Ich hol doch keine "große" Rute raus, damit ich die 5 minuten später wieder auswerfen kann, weil ich in der Zeit schnell meine Köderfische gefangen hab. Auch hier siehts anders aus, wenn das über Stunden so geht.

Der bei uns zuständige fischereiaufseherheini war früher im Verein der Jugendleiter, mit dem ich sehr gut klarkomm. War ja früher selbst Jugendlicher 
Unsere Ansichten decken sich auch. Und der böse lässt auch seine Karpfen (meistens) wieder frei.

Aber es kommt eben natürlich auch immer auf die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Gesetzes an.
Es is was anderes, wenn ich meinem Fisch aufm Kopf rumknüppel und dann ohne abzustechen in die Plastiktüte steck, oder wenn ich n untermaßigen Fisch korrekt töte, und mitnehm, weil er "sowieso" durch zu tiefen Haken o.ä. übern Jordan geschwommen wäre


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Hi als Gast an anderen Gewässern halte ich mich komplett an die vorgegebenen Regeln. Am Heimgewässer werden einige Sachen "verschwommener" gesehen, da sich einige unsinnige Sachen "ausgebürgert" haben!  LG


----------



## PikeNerd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich finde es verwirrend, dass einige hier die Mindestmaßregelung als Gefahr für die Fische sehen. Es verhält sich ganz im Gegenteil! Wenn ein Fisch maßig ist, wird er entnommen. Ist das Fangmaß voll, ist der Angeltag ganz einfach vorrüber. Würde sich jeder daran halten, würden viel weniger Fische verangelt.

Was meiner Meinung nach der Grund für die Verdrehung der Wahrnehmung hier ist, ist dass viele Angler entweder garkeinen Fisch essen oder nur wenig und dazu gerne den ganzen Tag angeln möchten und nicht nach zB drei maßigen Zandern nach hause gehen wollen, wenn diese in einer Std gefangen sind. Genau das ist aber so vorgesehen! Würde jeder Angler nach 3 maßigen Fischen aufhören zu angeln, wäre das auch eine sinnvolle Regelung. Das Problem dabei ist die Kontrolle des geltenden Gesetzes, die  wie ich finde deutlich schärfer sein sollte!

Wer einfach nur aus Spaß an der Freude angeln geht ist meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platze am Wasser, es gibt genug Hobbies, die man zum Spaß machen kann ohne eine natürliche Ressoucre zu "verangeln" und sinnlos Fische zu verletzen. Es gibt genug Studien dazu, wieviele Fische ein C&R nicht überleben, vorallem beim Zander und erst recht, wenn er in großen Tiefen gefangen wird.

Wenn ich zB plane den ganzen Sonntag an die Elbe zu gehen und fange bereits in der Morgendämmerung zwei schöne Zander, dann gehe ich mit den beiden Fischen auch um 9 Uhr morgens nach hause und freue mich über die erfolgreiche Angelstunde und ein leckeres Abendessen und plane den Rest des Tages neu. Die Fische zuzrückzusetzen, nur um weiterzuangeln finde ich verwerflich....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Dass immer wieder manche nicht lesen können oder nicht verstehen wollen.
Siehe Eingangsposting:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Es soll bei der Umfrage auch nicht darum gehen, ob das umgehen von Gesetzen und Regeln im Einzelfall sinnvoll sein kann oder ethisch vertretbar* ("ziviler Ungehorsam"), es soll auch nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der vielen unterschiedlichen Gesetze und Regelungen diskutiert werden.
> 
> Denn das alles muss ja jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.
> 
> *Hier solls einzig und alleine drum gehen, wie ihr als Angler selber und individuell mit dem geltenden Recht und den Regeln der Gewässerbewirtschafter umgeht*.


----------



## PikeNerd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

genau das habe ich erläutert, wie ich mit dem geltenden Gesetz umgehe und folglich für Punkt eins gestimmt!


----------



## Jensfreak (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Stimme für Punkt 2. 1. bei uns wird nie kontrolliert und ich seh es nicht als schlimm wenn um 24 Uhr das angeln zu beenden ist. Und angel schonmal weiter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



PikeNerd schrieb:


> genau das habe ich erläutert, wie ich mit dem geltenden Gesetz umgehe und folglich für Punkt eins gestimmt!



Nochmal:
Die Frage war nicht warum, sondern *wie *ihr das handhabt..

Du hast erklärt warum - war aber gar nicht gefragt........

Eben um Diskussionen um c+r etc. zu vermeiden..

Dazu gibt's bereits genügend Threads, in denen man sich austoben kann, wenn man das für nötig hält.


----------



## PikeNerd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Die Frage war nicht warum, sondern *wie *ihr das handhabt..
> 
> Du hast erklärt warum - war aber gar nicht gefragt........
> ...



Hab grad mal dein Eingangsposting gelesen. Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht, wenn du ausufernde Diskussionen bei dem Thema "warum" befürchtest. Ich unterschreibe deinen Satz darüber, dass jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen muss, warum er/sie sich so verhält, wie er/sie es tut. Ich hab zwar ein warum geliefert, bestehe aber keinesfalls auf Stellungnahme und sehe es, wie gesagt auch so, dass jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Na siehste, danke.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (13. März 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich bin ziemlich schockiert was bei meinen Tierschützern schief läuft- ein Verein in unserer nähe wurde angezeigt weil das königsfischen bei ihnen (auf drei forellen limitiert) nicht mehr nur zum essen entnommen werden- haben die nichts besseres zu tun? 
Es werden auch forellen in ca 1 m tiefe Pfützen eingesetzt wenn s Wasser ca 20 grad hat aber darunter auch saiblinge und bachforellen? Wieso mischen die sich da eigentlich ein ? Ich bin der Meinung das die meisten die fische auch essen ....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (13. März 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Pardon ich meinte manchen nicht meinen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreuzass (14. März 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

@Der_WeiherAngler
Watt? ;+
Du, ich glaub in deinem ersten Satz fehlt mehr als ein Wort!? Und/oder sind noch mehr Worte tatsächlich anders gemeint?

Frischwasserzulauf fehlt?


----------



## Micky WAF- (10. April 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich bin aufgestiegen. An der Mosel ist es um 0:00 vorbei, obwohl ich zugeben muss das wir ab und an auch länger gefischt haben. Hier an der Ems darf ich rund um die Uhr aber hier ist Zelten verboten. Nach Absprache mit unserem 1. Vorsitzenden jedoch darf ich sogar mein Zelt benutzen. Ich denke mal vieles regelt sich einfach von selbst wenn man nachfragt.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (10. April 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich wollt mal Fragen wie die Regelung mit Kunstködern in der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander ist. Kann ich dennoch mein Kuinstköder auswerfen und auf sagen wir Barsch gehen? 

Natürlich nicht mit einem 20cm Kunstköder.
Jedoch ein kleiner 7cm.
Würde es da probleme geben?


----------



## Jose (10. April 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal Fragen wie die Regelung mit Kunstködern in der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander ist. Kann ich dennoch mein Kuinstköder auswerfen und auf sagen wir Barsch gehen?
> 
> Natürlich nicht mit einem 20cm Kunstköder.
> Jedoch ein kleiner 7cm.
> Würde es da probleme geben?




würdest du uns sagen tuten, wo du angeln willst, dann könnte dir sicher jemand weiterhelfen, zumindest mit dem hinweis "lies deinen erlaubnisschein".


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (10. April 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal Fragen wie die Regelung mit Kunstködern in der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander ist. Kann ich dennoch mein Kuinstköder auswerfen und auf sagen wir Barsch gehen?
> 
> Natürlich nicht mit einem 20cm Kunstköder.
> Jedoch ein kleiner 7cm.
> Würde es da probleme geben?



Wenn du die seite anglerboard.de öffnest, was machst du da genau? Beiträge lesen scheinbar nicht. Das ist DAS top thema im ersten jahresquartal und kann man eigentlich nicht überlesen. Bestimmt findest du da mit hilfe der suche funktion einen passenden beitrag zu genau deinem gewässer....


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (11. April 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Mal zurück zum Thema...
Ich verhalte mich schon recht vorschriftsmäßig am Wasser. Allerdings ist es in meinen Augen falsch einen bspw. Lachs (da besetzt wird) entnehmen zu MÜSSEN, obwohl der Bestand nicht gesichert ist. Die untermaßigen Fische werden geschont, um eine gute Größe und Laichfähigkeit zu erlangen. Und den ungesicherten Bestand muss man abknüppeln.  #d

Bin der Meinung, dass die Fischereiprüfung auch darauf vorbereitet, dass sich ain Angler auch seiner Vernunft bedienen kann. Die ganze Welt mit Gesetzen zu regulieren ist einfach nicht möglich. Bei dem Fall mit der Lachsentnahme muss man sich dann nur bewusst sein, dass es Konsequenzen haben könnte. Die würde ich aber für einen weiteren verbleibenden Lachs in unseren Flüßen in Kauf nehmen. Zwischen dem Gesetzgeber und dem Angler am Wasser sind manchmal einfach Welten.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2014)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Mal zurück zum Thema...
> Ich verhalte mich schon recht vorschriftsmäßig am Wasser. Allerdings ist es in meinen Augen falsch einen bspw. Lachs (da besetzt wird) entnehmen zu MÜSSEN, obwohl der Bestand nicht gesichert ist. Die untermaßigen Fische werden geschont, um eine gute Größe und Laichfähigkeit zu erlangen. Und den ungesicherten Bestand muss man abknüppeln.  #d
> 
> Bin der Meinung, dass die Fischereiprüfung auch darauf vorbereitet, dass sich ain Angler auch seiner Vernunft bedienen kann. Die ganze Welt mit Gesetzen zu regulieren ist einfach nicht möglich. Bei dem Fall mit der Lachsentnahme muss man sich dann nur bewusst sein, dass es Konsequenzen haben könnte. Die würde ich aber für einen weiteren verbleibenden Lachs in unseren Flüßen in Kauf nehmen. Zwischen dem Gesetzgeber und dem Angler am Wasser sind manchmal einfach Welten.




der war gut.

antonio


----------



## diaryofdreams (29. August 2016)

*AW: Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????*

Ich halte mich soweit an alle gesetzlichen Vorgaben, abgesehen vom Nachtangelverbot hier in BW .
Wenn sich mehr Leute nicht an das Nachtanbgelverbot halten würden gäbe es weniger Partyvolk am See und somit weniger Abfall und Müll. Aber sowas ist der Gemeinde ja egal da wir Angler 4x jählrich die Uferzonen vom Dreck anderer befreien '


----------

